# Sticky  [OFFICIAL] Boxing Discussion Thread



## D.P.

This is our OFFICIAL Boxing discussion thread for ALL things Boxing. All discussion about boxing go here.

Enjoy!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

i like your banner DP. unfortunately i have no thoughts or opinions on boxing right now. I only follow Juan Daiz and its going to be awhile before he fights again.


----------



## D.P.

Ha thanks. No problem. I'm going to start with a question. Do you guys think that with the growing popularity of MMA, Boxing is slowly dying?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

It will always have its fans but the spotlight on it is growing dimmer at least here in the states. The problem isnt MMA the problem is the sport itself. These issues are pretty well known already. such as corruption, lame match makeing, 1 big fight on a PPV and the rest are unknowns, ect. These are things they have to fix otherwise they have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## D.P.

I almost feel like MMA and Boxing can't co-exist. I remember I used to watch a little boxing...but once I got into MMA my attention to boxing has become almost insignificant to me. That may just be me though.


----------



## Terry77

K1 and MMA can co exist, with guys competing in both so why can't boxing be in the mix? 

http://fightnights.com/upcoming-boxing-schedule.php An awesome couple of months for any boxing fan.


----------



## D.P.

Yeah, you got a good point there Terry.

And thanks for that link those look like some awesome fights.

You guys want Vbookie for any of those?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Paul williams is going to dominate Winky this saturaday


----------



## Terry77

Winky can give Paul trouble if he actually feels like coming forward. Word is Mr. Wright hasn't bothered to go full out with sparring, so I see Williams size just being to much. 

Late tko or ud

Chris Arreola is on the card as well. Upcoming, but flawed, heavyweight. The way the division is now, he'll get title contention soon. 

If Jeff Lacey wins tommorrow (Friday) he'll be fighting Roy Jones Jr. in the near future.


----------



## D.P.

I'll give Paul Williams the tko win. If it's true that Winky hasn't even bothered sparring, he's in trouble.


----------



## Terry77

He's not pushing it with his sparring, like a pro fighter should. Paul's reach is going to kill him if he's not ready for it


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Terry77 said:


> He's not pushing it with his sparring, like a pro fighter should.* Paul's reach is going to kill him if he's not ready for it*


dude has a 82" reach. im not sure if there is a way to get rteady for it.


----------



## Terry77

Jeff Lacey won last night as well, but looked terrible in the process. His career seems toast and he'll have RJJ in his next fight.


----------



## D.P.

Roy is going to pick Lacey apart in their fight. Oh and Paul Williams dominated that fight.


----------



## Terry77

Paul Williams is a whole new monster, he can realistically dominate from welterweight to middleweight (possibly super middle as he careers goes on). 

Marquez trainer states that a fight with Mayweather was a done deal, but the Floyd camp wanted JMM to jump to 147. 

Everybody should check out the PacMan/Hatton 24/7. Another amazing job by HBO, makes the UFC knockoff look even worse


----------



## D.P.

Yeah, I caught a little bit of the Pacman/Hatton 24/7 yesterday while waiting for Strikeforce. They do a really good job with those.


----------



## Terry77

Froch/Taylor this weekend, should be good if Taylor brings it


----------



## truebluefan

*Manny Pacquiao v Ricky Hatton - 5/2/09 - HBO PPV*

Should be a hell of a fight.


----------



## D.P.

truebluefan said:


> Should be a hell of a fight.


Definitely. I'm really anticipating this fight...hopefully Pacquiao wins.


----------



## Terry77

Bob Arum wants to do a Pacquiao/Cotto fight if Miguel gets past Joshua Clottey


----------



## truebluefan

*Hungarian boxer Andras Nagy dies in Australia*

Hungarian light-heavyweight boxer Andras Nagy has died after suffering a brain injury while training in Melbourne, Australia. He was 23.


----------



## Bradysupafan

Chad Dawson is the champ and has two wins in the ring over Tarver. But from the looks of their wives I declare Tarver the real winner of the two.


----------



## D.P.

Wow, that's really unfortunate.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

man what is up with all of these boxers passing away. its really unfortunate.


----------



## D.P.

Anyone else upset with the Diaz/Maglinaggi decision?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

D.P. said:


> Anyone else upset with the Diaz/Maglinaggi decision?


definitely! that one judge who scored the bout 118-110 Diaz should never judge another fight again. that was completely ridiculous. I even read that Malinaggi was concerned before the fight that this judge was going to favor diaz. And look what happened.


----------



## D.P.

HitOrGetHit said:


> definitely! that one judge who scored the bout 118-110 Diaz should never judge another fight again. that was completely ridiculous. I even read that Malinaggi was concerned before the fight that this judge was going to favor diaz. And look what happened.


He definitely was concerned prior to even fighting. He said everything was against him. And now I know why. 118-110 is ridiculous. I don't blame him for his post fight interview rant.

I don't watch much boxing, and fights like these don't help the case much. It seems like everytime I watch a fight, a fighter gets robbed.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

D.P. said:


> He definitely was concerned prior to even fighting. He said everything was against him. And now I know why. 118-110 is ridiculous. I don't blame him for his post fight interview rant.
> 
> I don't watch much boxing, and fights like these don't help the case much. It seems like everytime I watch a fight, a fighter gets robbed.


diaz came at him in the last round because he thought he was behind. thats how close the fight really was. if it was really a 118-110 fight he would have stayed away and gt the easy win.


----------



## All_In

Simply put ridiculous. I want to find the interview. It was hilarious. "How did YOU score the fight? - the the interviewer right after the fight.


----------



## D.P.

All_In said:


> Simply put ridiculous. I want to find the interview. It was hilarious. "How did YOU score the fight? - the the interviewer right after the fight.


I loved that post-fight interview. I'm glad he spoke his mind, and let everyone know how he felt. 

"Boxing is full of shit."


----------



## All_In

"Man, you know I ain't gettin a rematch! Boxing is full of shit!" - Just awesome.

What would you want next?

"Whatever comes my way. I'm just an opponent after that losing the fight. I don't have the luxury of calling out Mayweather cause I got robbed!"


----------



## HitOrGetHit

All_In said:


> "Man, you know I ain't gettin a rematch! Boxing is full of shit!" - Just awesome.
> 
> What would you want next?
> 
> "Whatever comes my way. I'm just an opponent after that losing the fight. I don't have the luxury of calling out Mayweather cause I got robbed!"


i am very glad that he spoke his mind. boxing needs fighters to do this. it keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## js1316

*Mayweather/Pacquiao fight OFF*

http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2009/12/promoter_bob_arum_mayweather-p.html



> The proposed Floyd Mayweather-Manny Pacquiao fight is off because Mayweather’s camp refused to relent on drug tests via blood rather than urine sampling, promoter Bob Arum said Tuesday night in an exclusive interview with The Press.
> 
> Arum said Pacquiao agreed to blood testing before the pre-fight press conference -- typically conducted months before a major fight -- and after the proposed March 13 bout, as well as random urine sampling at any time.
> 
> But when Mayweather’s camp insisted on random, Olympic-style blood samples, Pacquiao abandoned plans for the richest fight in history, Arum said.
> 
> “We’re going in a different direction,” Arum said. “What I believe is that Floyd never really wanted the fight and this is just harassment of Pacquiao.
> 
> “We appeased Mayweather by agreeing to a urine analysis at any time, and blood testing before the press conference and after the fight. Mayweather pressed for blood testing even up to the weigh-in. He knew that Manny gets freaked out when his blood gets taken, and feels that it weakens him. This is just harassment and, to me, just signaled that he didn’t want the fight.”
> 
> Arum worked on the negotiations until two weeks ago.
> 
> At that point, the CEO of Top Rank Inc. withdrew, and handed over negotiations to the company president and his stepson, Todd duBoef, after the Mayweather camp refused to consider fighting in Dallas.
> 
> Two days later, Dec. 12, Mayweather’s adviser, Leonard Ellerbe, disclosed the demand for random, Olympic-style drug testing conducted by the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency.
> 
> “This doesn’t bother me because Bob Arum was the smart one,” Arum said. “He pulled away from this negotiation how many weeks ago? Three weeks ago? I knew what was up. I’m not a fool. Then when Schaefer said he wasn’t going to Texas, and so forth, I knew the fight wasn’t going to happen. But I could be wrong and that’s why Todd made a college try.”
> 
> Arum said the Mayweather camp’s insistence on blood testing, rather than urine testing, merely was a way to get out of the fight.
> 
> “Floyd, to me, is a coward and he’s always been a coward,” Arum said. “Not a physical coward, but a coward because he’s afraid to face somebody who could beat him. And believe me, Manny Pacquiao could beat him. So he’ll go his way, we’ll go our way, and that’ll be fine.
> 
> “Manny Pacquiao doesn’t know anything about drugs. This is just typical nastiness by wise guys like (adviser Leonard) Ellerbe and Mayweather. They’re just wise guys. I don’t think Schaefer’s to blame. I think he got sucked in by it.”
> 
> Arum said when he learned of the demand for random blood tests, he immediately rejected it.
> 
> “Nevada has stringent drug testing, right before the fight and after the fight,” he said. “This is all a bunch of hooey and nonsense. The kind of testing we agreed to was designed, 100 percent, to detect everything.
> 
> “Remember, 40 years of fights in Las Vegas and nothing like this has ever come up. If you want more stringent testing, sure, as long as it doesn’t inconvenience and psychologically affect Pacquiao, sure, who cares? They could analyze urine from today until tomorrow, it wouldn’t affect anything. It’s the blood testing close to the fight, while he’s in training, that’s unnecessary. And everybody who knows anything about drug testing will tell you it’s unnecessary.”
> 
> Arum said HBO Sports president Ross Greenburg tried to intervene on the testing issue Tuesday, to no avail.
> 
> ARE YOU ON TWITTER?
> 
> 
> Follow David Mayo at twitter.com/David_Mayo
> He said he would pursue other possible opponents for Pacquiao, including Yuri Foreman, Paulie Malignaggi, or a third fight with Juan Manuel Marquez.
> 
> Malignaggi would be an interesting choice, if only because he has made clear his own suspicions about Pacquiao using performance-enhancing drugs.
> 
> Arum said he knows sports fans would be disappointed at the potential disintegration of what could have been the richest fight in history, and the most anticipated fight in decades.
> 
> “Sure they’ll be disappointed,” he said. “But they’ve got to understand what’s up. We’re not going to keep appeasing this guy, for no damn reason, especially over something that would affect, psychologically, my fighter. We’re not going to be pushed around by this guy. We’re not going to do it.”


Mayweather is such a b*tch.:thumbsdown:


----------



## joshua7789

This kind of thing is one of the main reasons boxing is no where near the spectacle it was in the past. Guys like Mayweather are only interested in protecting there legacy, not fighting the best fighters on the planet. He sure is acting like a bitch for a guy that "retired" because he was bored from a lack of competition. There is finally someone who presents a real challenge for him and he seems to have no real interest in fighting him. Ive always respected Floyd's skills, but as a person and a champion he is severely lacking.


----------



## Biowza

Stokes said:


> http://www.mlive.com/mayweather/index.ssf/2009/12/promoter_bob_arum_mayweather-p.html
> 
> 
> 
> Mayweather is such a b*tch.:thumbsdown:


Wait, correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't it Pac-man who refused a drug test?

It's not like they take a pint of blood, they would only need a little bit. It wouldnt exactly hinder Pac's performance in any way. Besides, Mayweather would be subjected to the same thing anyway.


----------



## js1316

Biowza said:


> Wait, correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't it Pac-man who refused a drug test?
> 
> It's not like they take a pint of blood, they would only need a little bit. It wouldnt exactly hinder Pac's performance in any way. Besides, Mayweather would be subjected to the same thing anyway.


Yes, he did. But Floyd knew how Pac-man felt about them. He agreed to the drug tests, just didn't want all the random blood tests leading up to the fight. Mayweather knew he wouldn't agree to it. I just think it's dirty of Floyd, and completely unnecessary. That's all.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

Mayweather has never wanted to fight Pac. This doesnt come as a surprise...not in the least.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

Mayweather is undefeated, and wants to stay that way to cement his legacy in boxing

He *FULLY*knows that Pac-Man would win, hes defiantly seen his fights and he doesnt wanna fight him.

He found a minor flaw that Pac is "superstitious" about blood tests (Pacman is also a reason why this fight might not go down) so Floyd decided to use that as an excuse to not fight Manny


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Yeah I heard about this on Sports Center. It really sucks. I was looking foward to this fight a lot. It doesn't quite surprise me though, Mayweather isn't the coolest of guys. Oh well, Pac Man is the best in the world right now and Mayweather never will be unless he fights Pac Man. Then he has to beat him which I don't think will happen.


----------



## M_D

Biowza said:


> Wait, correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't it Pac-man who refused a drug test?
> 
> It's not like they take a pint of blood, they would only need a little bit. It wouldnt exactly hinder Pac's performance in any way. Besides, Mayweather would be subjected to the same thing anyway.


im kinda with you on this one, i cant stand boxing one way or another but it seams like pac's the one that said no, superstitious or not mayweather has to do the same things too, it seams like paq is the one with something to hide


----------



## joshua7789

M_D said:


> im kinda with you on this one, i cant stand boxing one way or another but it seams like pac's the one that said no, superstitious or not mayweather has to do the same things too, it seams like paq is the one with something to hide


Its not even a completely superstitious thing. The olympic drug testing procedures can call for fighters to have blood drawn the day of the fight. Manny feels like this would be detremental to his performance, I dont know if that really would hurt him or not. Manny said he would gladly have blood drawn as soon as the fight ended and up to forty eight hours prior to the fight, he just didnt want to do it on the day of the fight. He has no problem doing a piss test on fight day. I understand where he is coming from and I dont get why Mayweather is being such a tool about this.


----------



## _RIVAL_

PacMan would tool Mayweather, and even if this blows over I think you're gonna have to drag Floyd kicking and screaming to get him in the ring with Manny.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin

M_D said:


> im kinda with you on this one, i cant stand boxing one way or another but it seams like pac's the one that said no, superstitious or not mayweather has to do the same things too, it seams like paq is the one with something to hide




I think a few people mis-read, or read over quickly.

“We appeased Mayweather by agreeing to a urine analysis at any time, and blood testing before the press conference and after the fight. Mayweather pressed for blood testing even up to the weigh-in.”

I do not know much about this matter, so what is the reason to ask for random blood tests? Does this really protect or help mayweather or any other fighter at all? Is urine testing not as efficient?


----------



## ZENKI1

Shit like this chases fans away.


----------



## UrbanBounca

WestCoastPoutin said:


> I think a few people mis-read, or read over quickly.
> 
> “We appeased Mayweather by agreeing to a urine analysis at any time, and blood testing before the press conference and after the fight. Mayweather pressed for blood testing even up to the weigh-in.”
> 
> I do not know much about this matter, so what is the reason to ask for random blood tests? Does this really protect or help mayweather or any other fighter at all? Is urine testing not as efficient?


No, urine testing isn't as accurate, but IMO, Mayweather is being a bitch; a scared bitch.


----------



## cabby

joshua7789 said:


> This kind of thing is one of the main reasons boxing is no where near the spectacle it was in the past. Guys like Mayweather are only interested in protecting there legacy, not fighting the best fighters on the planet. He sure is acting like a bitch for a guy that "retired" because he was bored from a lack of competition. There is finally someone who presents a real challenge for him and he seems to have no real interest in fighting him. Ive always respected Floyd's skills, but as a person and a champion he is severely lacking.


Lets not blame all of boxing for this single event. ******* mayweather. Pacman deserves the chance, but unfortunately mayweather plays his cards well.:sarcastic12:


----------



## TraMaI

WestCoastPoutin said:


> I think a few people mis-read, or read over quickly.
> 
> “We appeased Mayweather by agreeing to a urine analysis at any time, and blood testing before the press conference and after the fight. Mayweather pressed for blood testing even up to the weigh-in.”
> 
> I do not know much about this matter, so what is the reason to ask for random blood tests? Does this really protect or help mayweather or any other fighter at all? Is urine testing not as efficient?


there are certain drugs only detectable by blood tests... I fully think this is BS and Floyd is a bitch for doing it. I hope when people look back on his "legacy" that they see he ducked Manny completely. Manny would destroy him and he knows it. His wishes to get drug testing up the weigh in are absurd when Manny says they can test him immediately after the fight and up to 48 hours before. If there's something in his blood it will show up immediately after the fight.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

i think theirs way too much hype surrounding this possibility of a fight that it might just go down regardless of Mayweathers cherry-picking. Also, if he dont fight PacMan then who will he fight? Pac-Man is #1 contender and you cant let go off that fact


EDIT: had to add it 

*Manny*









*Floyd*


----------



## xeberus

ugh ive been to pissed about this to post in this thread. this is like










mayweather will be remembered as having less than balls, and keeping a perfect record by dodging real challengers


----------



## Xerxes

*Mayweather vs Pacquiao OFF*



> Arum says that the March 13 fight between Pacquiao and Mayweather will not continue because of demands by Mayweather’s camp for Pacquiao to undergo Olympic-style drug testing procedures.
> 
> “We don’t object to more extensive drug testing, even though it’s certainly not required in Nevada,” relates Arum, referring to the fact that Las Vegas bouts do not mandate measures as extensive as the Olympics. “What we’re saying is that the drug testing he is proposing is intrusive and would disturb Pacquiao’s training if it’s done within 30 days of his fight.”
> 
> Pacquiao has agreed to have his blood drawn for tests before and after the Mayweather bout – just not 30 days before.
> 
> “My gut feeling is Mayweather doesn’t want to do the fight and this is his excuse, period,” concludes Arum.
> 
> Arum has suggested to use instead the drug agencies who test NBA, NFL and MLB players, because they are generally accepted and only perform random urinalysis – which has no effect on the athlete, as opposed to having blood drawn.
> 
> Pacquiao was to defend the WBO title that he won by beating Miguel Cotto in Las Vegas last November against the undefeated Mayweather this March.


http://thenewschronicle.com/mayweather-pacquiao-bout/122402107/

Ugh.. Fight of the decade gets scrapped because of some drug testing formality :confused03:


----------



## joshua7789

Xerxes said:


> The fight is off
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/sports/69961-mayweather-vs-pacquiao-off.html#post1086940



God damn it. What the hell. There seriously arent words to describe how disappointed I am that this fight isnt going to happen. This probably would have been the biggest fight in the last ten years, why cant they just get there shit together and make this happen? Finally a fight that can put boxing back on the forefront of sports and its not going to happen. This is fubar.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Xerxes said:


> The fight is off
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/sports/69961-mayweather-vs-pacquiao-off.html#post1086940


When the initial drama started I stopped getting my hopes up for the fight. Ya know for being professional fighters they sure do act like babies sometimes. Just shut up and fight. It is your job!!!


----------



## Rauno

I hope they settle their things and this fight will indeed take place.


----------



## beardsleybob

What logical and legal excuse does Pacquiao have to refuse a blood test? How would taking blood 30 days before a fight disadvantage his training? He's just arising suspicion of drug use.


----------



## UrbanBounca

We've already had the discussion in another thread.


----------



## Xerxes

ZZtiger's thread is about the fight being set up (weeks ago). 

This thread is about the fight being off (a few days ago).


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

on espn they read a statment of mayweather blaming pac for the fight being off.:sarcastic12:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

ZeroPRIDE said:


> on espn they read a statment of mayweather blaming pac for the fight being off.:sarcastic12:


Yeah Floyd is blaming him because he is being so demanding with the drug testing stuff...Floyd wants it random from the time the contract is signed until 30 days after...test anytime.

Pac wants it more determined so it "doesn't interrupt his training". 

I actually don't have a problem with Floyd making a big deal about that unless he is juicing or it is a lie. Then he is just a hypocrite.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

from what ive read pac doesnt mind that.its just using blood testing instead of a piss test he doesnt like.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

ZeroPRIDE said:


> from what ive read pac doesnt mind that.its just using blood testing instead of a piss test he doesnt like.


No he conceded to that and the closest he wanted to have testing to fight night (not including night of the fight) was 24 days...whereas, Floyd wanted it to go all the way up to the night of the fight. Then a couple more afterwards. 

My only problem with Floyd requesting this is that Paq is the only fighter he has requested it against. That is all.


----------



## Xerxes

You can detect banned substances much better with a blood test than with a urine test. 

HGH for example cannot be detected in a piss test.

ZZ: I think Floyd was ok with 2 weeks prior to the fight no?


----------



## Rated

Take it with a grain of salt but I was watching ESPN and they were talking about some fishy emails that Pacquiao's management sent to Mayweather about what would happen if Manny got tested and it came back positive and would Mayweather agree to keep it quiet if it was positive to perserve boxing's image.

The source is apparently reliable but yeah, grain of salt.


----------



## Intermission

I doubt Manny is on enhancers. He's just... well he is just Manny!


----------



## joshua7789

Xerxes said:


> You can detect banned substances much better with a blood test than with a urine test.
> 
> HGH for example cannot be detected in a piss test.
> 
> ZZ: I think Floyd was ok with 2 weeks prior to the fight no?


Manny was fine with doing it right after the fight also.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Xerxes said:


> You can detect banned substances much better with a blood test than with a urine test.
> 
> HGH for example cannot be detected in a piss test.
> 
> ZZ: I think Floyd was ok with 2 weeks prior to the fight no?


Yeah he was...but like I said, I would be ok with it, if this were not the first fighter he requested it against. Truth is that Floyd is not bigger then the sport of boxing as much as he thinks he is. He can't just go around changing its rules. If he made this big of a deal whenever he fought other guys, I got no problem with it. But, since this is the first "real" challenger in a longggggg time, he is making him run through hoops. 

And what else is new...looks like Floyd has more skeletons. Floyd actually uses painkillers that are legal in Nevada but not in most other states. 

http://www.examiner.com/x-10947-Ind...Mayweather-Jr-used-performance-enhancing-drug


----------



## beardsleybob

> Pac wants it more determined so it "doesn't interrupt his juicing cycles".


That may seem a more apt response


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

beardsleybob said:


> That may seem a more apt response


Doubt he was juicing...more likely HGH if anything, but I think he is taking a stand because it is childish and petty for PBF to even request this...that is what I think moreso then him actually cylcing.


----------



## js1316

Xerxes said:


> http://thenewschronicle.com/mayweather-pacquiao-bout/122402107/
> 
> Ugh.. Fight of the decade gets scrapped because of some drug testing formality :confused03:


Xerxes, you're slackin' son. I already posted this. 2 weeks ago. Old news man. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/69075-mayweather-pacquiao-fight-off.html


----------



## Xerxes

Stokes said:


> Xerxes, you're slackin' son. I already posted this. 2 weeks ago. Old news man.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/69075-mayweather-pacquiao-fight-off.html


That's what happens when one doesnt post a thread in the right section 

I'm merging them together.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Xerxes said:


> That's what happens when one doesnt post a thread in the right section
> 
> I'm merging them together.


BUSTED! 

tsk tsk Stokes, I expect better from you!


----------



## js1316

HitOrGetHit said:


> BUSTED!
> 
> tsk tsk Stokes, I expect better from you!


Awww man. Looks like I was the slacker. :thumbsdown:


----------



## fanaticore

He's talking a lot of nonsence and provocation just to postpone a fight between him and Manny Pacquiao. What's with him? Does he have any shame on himself?

Floyd Mayweather Jr. should retire now.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Yeah I agree but that is boxing these days. It is 100% about the money and getting what you want. I am fully convinced that Mayweather wants nothing to do with Pac Man. He already consented to everything that Mayweather demanded and Mayweather still hasn't made a move.


----------



## Fine Wine

Donaire V Montiel anyone? This has all the makings of one of boxings best fights in quite some time!!!


----------



## Rauno

Pacquiao-Bradley, June 9th, who takes it?


----------



## jaw2929

I've been watching the HBO specials about Bradley here lately.... He seems determined and seems like a good challenge to Pac-Man. But I think Pacquiao is gonna go down as one of the greatest of all time. I'm talking Ali/Tyson/Frazier levels. Moreso than Floyd even, when it's all said and done. 

Anyway, I'm tempted to buy this fight to see how it all plays out. I think Manny will end up winning ultimately, but it looks like a fun fight nonetheless.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Rauno said:


> Pacquiao-Bradley, June 9th, who takes it?


This is Pacquiao's fight.


----------



## LL

Well then....


----------



## xeberus

I'm kinda shocked. I thought manny had it :x


----------



## IcemanJacques

That was the most disgraceful decision of all time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

What a ******* joke.....


----------



## LizaG

lol I only feel sorry for Marquez


----------



## Rauno

Haye-Chisora



Haye via TKO in the 5th. 


Man, what an awesome, high-paced fight.


----------



## K R Y

Fantastic finish for Haye. That first left hand was absolutely beautiful.

Khan got ruined as well


----------



## joey.jupiter

The Khan fight was so bad. Khan didn't move his ******* head once, was a standing target, easy knock out for Garcia really.


----------



## LizaG

*Miguel Cotto vs Austin Trout for 1st December at MSG*

via BoxingScene-



> Former three division world champion Miguel Cotto has announced that he will be facing undefeated WBA "regular" champion Austin Trout (25-0, 14KOs) on December 1st at New York's Madison Square Garden.
> 
> "I officially announce that my fight on December 1st at MSG will be with the undefeated WBA super welterweight champion Austin Trout," Cotto announced.
> 
> The announcement by Cotto (37-3, 30KOs) will certainly rule him out as possible opponent for Manny Pacquiao, who is also scheduled to return in early December. It also cements the claims of Juan Manuel Marquez, who in several recent reports on BoxingScene expressed his confidence in being the frontrunner to face Pacquiao.
> 
> Cotto was last seen in the ring in the month of May, losing a spirited twelve round decision to Floyd Mayweather Jr. at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.
> 
> Trout is managed by Al Haymon and promoted by Greg Cohen. He won the vacant WBA title last February with a twelve round decision over Rigoberto Alvarez, the older brother of WBC champion Saul "Canelo" Alvarez. He then defended the title with dominating decisions over Frank LaPorto, David Lopez and in June he defeated Delvin Rodriguez.
> 
> Golden Boy Promotions CEO Richard Schaefer had previously revealed to BoxingScene that his company is planning to co-promote the event with Cotto, a promotional free agent since his contract expired with Top Rank on Decembe 31 of last year.


Didn't feel Cotto/Pacquiao II, this is a good, winnable fight for Cotto.


----------



## No_Mercy

*Ricky Hatton to announce boxing return...*

The Mayweather and Pacman fights really was a turning point for em. Best of luck in his return. 

The Hitman is back in business. Ricky Hatton, the British boxer that fought for twelve years in the welterweight and light welterweight circuits before retiring last year, is expected to announce his return to the sport in a Friday press conference, according to a report from Sky Sports.

Hatton’s career included WBA and IBF championships at Light Welterweight in addition to a WBA Welterweight championship. He amassed a 45-2 record over the course of his career, but is perhaps better known in the United States for the two fights he lost – to Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao.

The 10th round knockout loss to Mayweather in 2007 served as the beginning of the end of “Hitman” Hatton’s career in the ring. Hatton won two more fights in 2008, then was knocked out twice in the first round against Manny Pacquiao in 2009. Hatton has not fought since, and announced his retirement in July of 2011. Since then, he was worked primarily as a boxing promoter, though he has continued to train.

Sky reports a comeback fight could take place at the MEN Arena in Hatton’s hometown of Manchester this November. Paulie Malignaggi is cited as a possible opponent.


http://tracking.si.com/2012/09/11/ricky-hatton-announce-boxing-return/?xid=si_mma


----------



## Life B Ez

JCC Jr vs martniez is this weekend and the last post is about a fight that is never going to happen? Wtf.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LL

Anyone else watching Alvarez/Lopez tonight?


----------



## LizaG

torn between that and JCC/Martinez....never thought I'd be spoilt for choice with Boxing in one night lol


----------



## LL

I can imagine, lol.

I don't buy Boxing PPV's, unless it's Floyd/Pacquiao so I'm gonna watch the free one, plus Canelo is being labeled as the future of Boxing, easy choice for me.


----------



## LizaG

Canelo is a beast, and his fight is tempting, but part of me really wants to see JCC treated like the spoilt, whiny bitch he is


----------



## Life B Ez

LizaG said:


> torn between that and JCC/Martinez....never thought I'd be spoilt for choice with Boxing in one night lol


Jcc Martinez for me.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Life B Ez

Damn I thought jcc got him there. Well his father he is not. Damn I miss guys like jcc Sr.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LizaG

Yeah that had me sh*tting bricks there, JCC was just ouclassed. But to his credit he hung in to the end gave Martinez a scare.


----------



## Life B Ez

I just miss jcc Sr. On paper Jr didn't have a chance in hell, but I wanted to see that old style. Walk forward and just destroy the body.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LizaG

Yeah instead Canelo used that style, that dude is a killer. Don't wanna see Cotto/Canelo...but kinda wanna see Cotto/Canelo.


----------



## LizaG

*Bernard Hopkins vs Tavoris Cloud*

SPOILER!














http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/3/10/4085142/cloud-vs-hopkins-results-bernard-hopkins-tavoris-cloud-hbo-boxing



> Bernard Hopkins defeats Tavoris Cloud by unanimous decision (116-112, 117-111, 116-112)
> 
> Bernard Hopkins may not always be everyone's favorite fighter, but he turned in an absolute clinic tonight. Over the course of 12 rounds, Hopkins showed what makes him great, using brilliant movement and skills to defeat Tavoris Cloud. And he did it all at the age of 48 years old. With this win, Hopkins becomes the IBF Light Heavyweght champion, breaking his own record as the oldest man to win a major world title in boxing.
> 
> Hopkins managed to do what he does best - draw Cloud into his style of fight. The younger Cloud saw his punch output significantly reduced by Hopkins's style, but the real difference maker was the defense from Hopkins. In the end, Cloud managed to land only 21% of his punches, compared to 41% by Hopkins. Still, Cloud had his moments, landing some solid punches on Hopkins at times. He just couldn't put them together enough to get things consistently working.
> 
> A bit of drama came in round 6 as Cloud suffered a cut just above his left eye. Cloud called it an elbow, referee Earl Brown ruled in an accidental headbutt, but replays showed it was a legal punch. Luckily, Cloud's corner took care of the cut and it became a non-factor as the fight progressed.
> 
> In his post-fight speech, Hopkins mentioned fighting for 5 more years, which would place him at an astonishing 53 years old. That sounds absurd. And yet when you watch him put on this kind of performance - a boxing clinic for the ages - it suddenly isn't absurd at all.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I can't stand Hopkins but the man can still fight well considering how old he is.


----------



## Rauno

So, Canelo-Floyd next?


----------



## Stun Gun

Canelo gets school by Money


----------



## LizaG

Tommy Morrison, dead at age 44

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/9/2/4686626/tommy-morrison-dead-age-44-rocky-v-heavyweight-champ-hiv/in/4451959​


> Tommy Morrison, former WBO heavyweight champion and co-star of Rocky V, passed away Sunday night in an Omaha, Nebraska hospital.
> 
> Morrison was a Olympic hopeful in his amateur days, losing a split decision at the Olympic trials to Ray Mercer who would go on to win gold at the Seoul games. He would go on to turn pro in October of 1988 and run off 28 consecutive wins, only seeing the scorecards in four of those bouts. Among his victims during his early career run was faded former heavyweight champ Pinklon Thomas.
> 
> One of his biggest breaks came when Sylvester Stalone wrote a starring role for him in Rocky V. Morrison would play Tommy "The Machine" Gunn, a young fighter mentored by Rocky before turning his back on the former champion.
> 
> Back in the real world, "The Duke" would get a chance at revenge against Mercer, now WBO champ, in October of 1991. Mercer would hand Morrison his first professional loss, knocking him out in the fifth round.
> 
> Morrison would win heavyweight gold in 1993, picking up his biggest career win by beating George Foreman during his legendary career revitalization. Two fights later unheralded Michael Bentt stopped Morrison in the first round, taking his WBO title.
> 
> Morrison went on another run before running into Lennox Lewis and suffering the third loss of his career, a sixth round TKO.
> 
> In February of 1996, a pre-fight blood test diagnosed Morrison with HIV, making him one of the most prominent early figures publicly diagnosed with the disease. Morrison would take responsibility for his contraction of the illness by stating "I lived a permissive, fast and reckless lifestyle," and effectively retiring from boxing. The retirement was likely not up to him as his license was revoked by the Nevada State Athletic Commission for safety reasons.
> 
> Later in life, Morrison would insist that the HIV test in '96 was a false positive and would provide several tests showing he did not have the illness, though the legitimacy of those tests was long disputed. He would have two more fights, one in 2007 in West Virginia and one in 2008 in Mexico.
> 
> An attempt to fight in Quebec in 2011 fell through when the commission asked Morrison to take a supervised blood test to ensure that the blood used in the HIV test would be his as many claimed that his "negative" tests were not Morrison's own blood. Morrison declined to take the test under those conditions.
> 
> His wife, Tricia Morrison, told ESPN earlier this year that Morrison suffered from Guillain-Barre Syndrome, not HIV, and was bed-ridden and badly ill for over a year, though many others insisted to the network that Tommy and Tricia were in denial.
> 
> The family declined to release a cause of death, with Morrison's promoter stating "I don't know what the official cause of death at the hospital will be."


----------



## Life B Ez

Sugar-Free_LizaG said:


> Tommy Morrison, dead at age 44
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/9/2...e-44-rocky-v-heavyweight-champ-hiv/in/4451959​


That's unfortunate. However if I'm being honey upon seeing that my first thought was, Tommy Morrison was still alive?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

Hey we do have one haha

Okay, who is the better Klitschko?


----------



## LizaG

Both are Kings of the weakest HW division ever, on who they've faced and beaten?.....I'd say Wladimir, just about. They've both been beaten early on in their career by mediocre competition though. But recently Wladimir has put away the better fighters.


----------



## Stun Gun

Yeah but can you hate them for being in a weak era? its not their fault everyone else sucks haha. As for the comment about them losing early, I don't always look to hard into early career losses, it should take away from their talents. Vitali lost to Byrd due to injury of his shoulder, and then lost to Lewis because of another injury. He hasn't had the BIG name on his resume to make him a top 10 GTA, but again its not his fault the division is weak. He is a warrior though. 

Wlad has a more impressive resume and is a better boxer than his brother, and sure he has lost 3 times to guys who aren't amazing fighters, but they all have decent KO power. His loss to Purrity was early in his career, so I don't hold it against him too much. 

I think Wlad will be ranked higher in the greast HWs in years to come, because he had a better resume, and is the better boxer, who sadly had the weaker chin. 

I'm personally a big fan of both guys, but I'm not one of those fans who list them in the top ten best HWs. 

this is as thought out as I want but i'm really tired since im working night shift right now haha


Wlads best wins; Calvin Brock, Eddie Chambers, David Haye, Chris Byrdx2, Povetkin, Peterx2, Chagaev,Brewster,an I guess Mercer

Vitali - Kirk Johnson, Sanders, Arreola, Peter, Adamek.. His best achievement is probably the loss to Lewis, he could have maybe won that fight had the injury not occurred


----------



## LizaG

If you put past HW's against the Klitschko's...like your Sonny Liston's, your Tommy Morrison's, Tyson, Ali, Foreman, Marciano...would they fair as well in any of those eras? I'd be inclined to think they'd have their way with the Klitschko's.

They're both good in this era, in this talent pool but the HW division has seen WAY better boxers over the years.


----------



## Stun Gun

You could debate that they would do well and that they wouldn't do well. Wlad is extremely good at fighting tall, and using that jab. He is a great boxer, with a weak chin. I'd rank him top 20. And Vitali top 25.

Top 25 HWs let us make the list


----------



## LizaG

oh yeah they would make Top 20-25, but they would squeak in at the tail-end of the Top 10 if I'm being generous.


----------



## Stun Gun

I'ma do a top 25. I actually think they might rank higher than I said up top. People always say that the Klitschkos are overrated because of the guys they beat not being anything amazing. But I look at Tysons career that way too, he has a few big wins, yet people rank him in the top 5 a lot.

Top 25 
1.Joe Louis
2.Muhammad Ali
3.George Foreman
4.Lennox Lewis
5.Larry Holmes
6.Jack Dempsey
7.Rocky Marciano
8.Joe Frazier
9.Wladimir Klitschko
10. Mike Tyson
11. Sonny Liston
12. Riddick Bowe
13.Evander Holyfield
14.Vitali Klitschko 
15.Jack Johnson
16.Gene Tunney
17.Floyd Patterson
18.Ezzard Charles
19.Archie Moore
20.John L. Sullivan
21.Jim Jeffries
22.Joe Walcott
23.Harry Wills
24. Ken Norton
25.Max Schmeling


----------



## LizaG

The Gene Tunney's and Jack Dempsey's competition weren't always that decorated, but many have them as top 5 P4P HW's ever.

The whole top 10 ever list thing will always be a biased exercise I guess...


----------



## Stun Gun

Tis true, we will never really know. But I'm interested to see your list. I made mine, I think there are a couple changes that could be made but im fairly happy with it


----------



## LizaG

Top 10 Heavyweights? I could come up with a list


----------



## Stun Gun

I did top 25 ;p


----------



## LizaG

25? That would take me hours to compile lol, I got 10.


----------



## Stun Gun

fine you slacker


----------



## LizaG

*Cupcakes' Top 10 Heavyweight Boxers of All Time-*

1- Rocky Marciano 
2- Jack Dempsey 
3- Joe Louis
4- Muhammed Ali
5- Sonny Liston
6- George Foreman
7- Jack Johnson
8- Lennox Lewis
9- Larry Holmes
10- Ken Norton


----------



## HitOrGetHit




----------



## LizaG

Hey StunGun, where's your Top 10 huh?


----------



## Stun Gun

CupCake said:


> Hey StunGun, where's your Top 10 huh?


I said on the last page hahah its my top 25


----------



## Silva 1

Man Tapia and Kirkland went to war.. Tapias a tough bastard to com out for the 4th and 5th.. He was taking a beating..


----------



## LizaG

Just put the 10 or 25 or whatever and see who ya got


----------



## Stun Gun

CupCake said:


> Just put the 10 or 25 or whatever and see who ya got





> Top 25
> 1.Joe Louis
> 2.Muhammad Ali
> 3.George Foreman
> 4.Lennox Lewis
> 5.Larry Holmes
> 6.Jack Dempsey
> 7.Rocky Marciano
> 8.Joe Frazier
> 9.Wladimir Klitschko
> 10. Mike Tyson
> 11. Sonny Liston
> 12. Riddick Bowe
> 13.Evander Holyfield
> 14.Vitali Klitschko
> 15.Jack Johnson
> 16.Gene Tunney
> 17.Floyd Patterson
> 18.Ezzard Charles
> 19.Archie Moore
> 20.John L. Sullivan
> 21.Jim Jeffries
> 22.Joe Walcott
> 23.Harry Wills
> 24. Ken Norton
> 25.Max Schmeling
> _________________



duurrr you goo. It was quick, I can see some changes I already want to make


----------



## Life B Ez

What are we using as criteria to rank? Who would beat who or are we adjusting and curving based on the era they fought in?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

I did it based off of the era, who I thought who would beat who, quality of fighters they fought, title reigns, impact, overall skill.


----------



## LizaG

Good list there StunGun, good to see someone acknowledging Floyd Patterson  he weren't no big-talker but damn he could fight!


----------



## Stun Gun

Thank you, yours was good as well. Patterson was so underrated. I think I'd move Norton into my top 20. 

Make 5 dream match ups in the HW division, doesn't matter what era.

Silva I forgot all about that fight, thanks for the reminder. I had high hopes for Kirkland before he was arrested. Still kind of do, but they aren't the same. He reminds me of a Mike Tyson type of fighter.


----------



## LizaG

So what do we make of the Cruiserweight division???

Some great talent but do you think it's overlooked?


----------



## Joabbuac

Stun Gun said:


> duurrr you goo. It was quick, I can see some changes I already want to make


Bah... Jack Johnson outside the top 10. Crazy... Wladifukingmir in the top 10 above Tyson, Johnson, Holyfield, Liston, Patterson.

and cupcake... Mental top 2, but from 3 down is not far from what i would have.


----------



## LizaG

Don't agree with Marciano and Dempsey?


----------



## Joabbuac

CupCake said:


> Don't agree with Marciano and Dempsey?


As 1 and 2? Hell no. Truly you can count the number of great wins Marciano has on one hand. He has a lot of wins over older guys. The thing is he was unfortunately in between great eras, boxing gets these transitional eras, Larry Holmes was in a similar time (Its interesting that both have the 2 most impressive win streaks at hw, 49 and 48 respectively.) Where you just had an amazing era, but the legends are starting to fade and not enough new greats have come through. We have it like that now... only 100x worse, and after 10 years of it; no end in sight

Taking that into account, Marciano barely makes my top 10. I still think he was amazing, and for a guy who looked so clumsy he was a bit of a genius. But its hard to rank him high based on who he beat.

Dempsey was great, but not number 2... 6-10 id say. He was also not in the best era, only around the title picture after Jack Johnson's reign. I think if he had been around 5-10 years before he would of ended up another white hope to fall to Johnson.


----------



## LizaG

from forum members to paid journalists, everyone's Top 10's are gonna have a personal bias, that's my 10


----------



## Joabbuac

CupCake said:


> from forum members to paid journalists, everyone's Top 10's are gonna have a personal bias, that's my 10


Sure, my personal...personal bias is Larry Holmes, because i met him once i bumped him up 2-3 places 

Also... you avatar changed as i clicked post, was weird.


----------



## LizaG

I hear Larry is one of the good guys 

as for my avatar?...you should be used to it changing a lot by now haha.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I love jack dempsey, he hit unnaturally hard


----------



## El Bresko

Pernell Whitaker is my main man


----------



## Stun Gun

Joabbuac said:


> As 1 and 2? Hell no. Truly you can count the number of great wins Marciano has on one hand. He has a lot of wins over older guys. The thing is he was unfortunately in between great eras, boxing gets these transitional eras, Larry Holmes was in a similar time (Its interesting that both have the 2 most impressive win streaks at hw, 49 and 48 respectively.) Where you just had an amazing era, but the legends are starting to fade and not enough new greats have come through. We have it like that now... only 100x worse, and after 10 years of it; no end in sight
> 
> Taking that into account, Marciano barely makes my top 10. I still think he was amazing, and for a guy who looked so clumsy he was a bit of a genius. But its hard to rank him high based on who he beat.
> 
> Dempsey was great, but not number 2... 6-10 id say. He was also not in the best era, only around the title picture after Jack Johnson's reign. I think if he had been around 5-10 years before he would of ended up another white hope to fall to Johnson.



Like Liza said all top 10 lists will be biased in some shape or form, everyone has a different opinion on who was the 'best'. You could probably count the same great wins on your hands with a couple other guys in the top ten, etc for me Liston, Tyson both are overrated big punchers. Tyson beat a handful of good fighters, and a few guys past their primes. Liston beat Patterson twice with two impressive KOs, but I still think he lacked in the skill area, which was exposed once he fought a guy who could take a punch. 

I think my list would change again if I did it again, as I've had more time to think about it. Evanader, Johnson, Norton would all move up a couple spots, and guys like Liston, Tyson and Rocky would all probably move further down the list a little, Rocky would probably fall to 9th, I know that one for certain. 

But again I based my list of skill level, impact on the sport, title reign, quality of opponents, and a little of who I thought could beat who had they been able to fight now. 

And Liza, I think the CW division has a lot of talented guys that are often overlooked, I think a big reason for this is because the lack of great American prospects, its the same way most people hate on the HW imo. 

Speaking of HW again What everyone think of Deontay Wilder? The guy has a lot of power and can cause some trouble for the Klitschkos. I'd like to see Wilder fight a someone who is durable like Arreola, or even put him against a guy like Fury, or even one of the other big up and coming prospects like Stivern, Leapai.

Also Bresk, Sweet pea will always be a favourite of mine too.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Deontay's punching style is all over the place. In beating Audley Harrisson (which, to be fair, was a solid win after Audley did the job in Prizefighter), Wilder was throwing punches like Freddie Flintoff. None the less, dude's got good power and has been moved up the ranks well. Wilder has called out Fury a few times, and Chisora has called out Wilder.

I want to see Mike Perez Vs Deontay Wilder, winner gets Fury.


----------



## Stun Gun

I agree with you. I think hes still a bit green. A fight with Chisora would be good for him, to get a lower name on his resume, though Chisora isn't anything to be marveled over, the guy is a gate keeper basically. Golden Boy I think will take a slow approach with Deontay and build him up as the next great hope for American HW boxing. His power gives Wlad a bit of trouble, but Wlads style, and skills shut down Wilder, imo, but one good shot from Wilder could change the fight against anyone, let alone Wlad who has a suspect chin. Leapai is suppose to get the next fight against Viatali, which will be a great fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Stun Gun said:


> I agree with you. I think hes still a bit green. A fight with Chisora would be good for him, to get a lower name on his resume, though Chisora isn't anything to be marveled over, the guy is a gate keeper basically. Golden Boy I think will take a slow approach with Deontay and build him up as the next great hope for American HW boxing. His power gives Wlad a bit of trouble, but Wlads style, and skills shut down Wilder, imo, but one good shot from Wilder could change the fight against anyone, let alone Wlad who has a suspect chin. Leapai is suppose to get the next fight against Viatali, which will be a great fight.


I have no idea who Leapai is actually. Any links?

Wilder's biggest asset is his height. That along could givew the Klitschkos something to worry about down the line.

A fight with David Price could be solid too, although I'm biased on Perez. I remember watching him on terrestrial TV, then he won Prizefighter, and the 3 Irish Cuban's terrible promoters had them out of action for so long.

Good that we have this thread. I talk about boxing sometimes on ESB and I can't survive seeing another person say ridiculously bad insults like "Pactard" "Flomo" "Void Mayweather", "PEDquiao". I mean, THAT is the best they can come up with?


----------



## Stun Gun

He's not the greatest boxer, but hes tough as hell, and throws big shots. I think either Klitschko beats him. Leapai has a lot of heart, he is not the most technical guy, or more athletic but hes going to bring it. 

Bermane Stiverne is the guy to watch right now, he has a lot of potential, he just beat Arreola to earn a fight against Vitali. 

Heres the Stiverne/Arreola fight 






I agree, I use to post a lot of on a boxing forum, and it was just foolish with the amount of BS talk.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Looking at him, he seems like he'll suffer the same fate of all the Klitschko opponents. He comes forward slowly, head down, looking to throw some hooks when he gets in, perhaps with a pawing jab. Pretty much tailor made for the weak jab hard right combo the Klitschko's have built a career off of. His face will be Shannon Brigg'd by the end.


----------



## AlanS

Regarding the CW division I think it was full for years of lazy light heavyweights who just didn't want to cut the weight. Shame Haye never stayed at cruiserweight, the money is just not there for cruiserweight fighters to stick around.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Looking at him, he seems like he'll suffer the same fate of all the Klitschko opponents. He comes forward slowly, head down, looking to throw some hooks when he gets in, perhaps with a pawing jab. Pretty much tailor made for the weak jab hard right combo the Klitschko's have built a career off of. His face will be Shannon Brigg'd by the end.


I agree with you. I think he would do better against Vitali, for the simple fact that Vitali doesn't always fight tall.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Firemass said:


> Regarding the CW division I think it was full for years of lazy light heavyweights who just didn't want to cut the weight. Shame Haye never stayed at cruiserweight, the money is just not there for cruiserweight fighters to stick around.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, Haye's probably the greatest CW of all time as well, just doesn't get credit and had to move up way out of his depth.



Stun Gun said:


> I agree with you. I think he would do better against Vitali, for the simple fact that Vitali doesn't always fight tall.


Yeah Vitali can at times be a bit more reckless, while Wladimir is always 100% structures and on the gameplan.


----------



## Stun Gun

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah, Haye's probably the greatest CW of all time as well, just doesn't get credit and had to move up way out of his depth.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Vitali can at times be a bit more reckless, while Wladimir is always 100% structures and on the gameplan.


Haye is for sure top 5 but you have Evander Holyfield as the greatest. I'd put Haye 2nd and then Carlos De Leon as 3rd


----------



## LizaG

OK I'm gonna bite the bullet...

Top 10 Cruiserweights-

1) Johnny Nelson
2) David Haye
3) Krzysztof Włodarczyk
4) Tomasz Adamek
5) Denis Lebedev
6) Evander Holyfield 
7) Marco Huck
8) Enzo Maccarinelli
9) Wayne Braithwaite
10) Jean-Marc Mormeck


----------



## Stun Gun

CupCake said:


> OK I'm gonna bite the bullet...
> 
> Top 10 Cruiserweights-
> 
> 1) Johnny Nelson
> 2) David Haye
> 3) Krzysztof Włodarczyk
> 4) Tomasz Adamek
> 5) Denis Lebedev
> 6) Evander Holyfield
> 7) Marco Huck
> 8) Enzo Maccarinelli
> 9) Wayne Braithwaite
> 10) Jean-Marc Mormeck


why Holyfield so low :O


----------



## LizaG

He wasn't as prolific or as impressive a champion as the other imo.

I'm ruthless...it's how I roll


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I wouldnt put any heavyweight or cruiserweight or light heavyweight in the top 10 of all time form this era. The talent is so weak I refuse to acknowledge it.


----------



## LizaG

.....ok


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Oops looks like people are really serious in saying the klitschkos and chad dawson and jean pascal and david haye are really in the top 10's of all time


----------



## LizaG

well...no none of us have said that about Dawson or Pascal.

Haye at CW? Yes.

The Klitschko's belong in the Top 25 of HW fighters. Can't really be denied.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

CupCake said:


> well...no none of us have said that about Dawson or Pascal.
> 
> Haye at CW? Yes.
> 
> The Klitschko's belong in the Top 25 of HW fighters. Can't really be denied.


But their competition has stunk! have you seen the bums and cans they have up for the last 7 years or so? hell wladimir was losing to an old man lennox lewis before the weird cut stoppage that should say it all about how string heavyweight is. 

Let's not pretend the competition for these divisions has not been awful for a long time, the real comp has been at the lighter weight classes and some at middleweight like martinez and ward and maywether and golovkin and pacman and marquez etc. Even B Hop is still beating up lhws.


----------



## LizaG

the last paragraph is true, except we've been discussing HW's and CW's. When we get to lighter weights we'll discuss those guys you've mentioned too.

And lets not pretend that the Marciano's, Tyson's, Dempsey's etc have always faced elite fighters, they've faced their fair share of bums in title fights too so it's not like I'm refusing to acknowledge the state of the HW division as of late because I haven't. It's been discussed at length already.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

CupCake said:


> the last paragraph is true, except we've been discussing HW's and CW's. When we get to lighter weights we'll discuss those guys you've mentioned too.
> 
> And lets not pretend that the Marciano's, Tyson's, Dempsey's etc have always faced elite fighters, they've faced their fair share of bums in title fights too so it's not like I'm refusing to acknowledge the state of the HW division as of late because I haven't. It's been discussed at length already.


Well no that would be impossible to always fight elite fighters but they did fight very rough and brutal opponents who came from a time where there was lots of boxers coming from the ghetto in the 80's like tyson and such. As for david haye there isn't one win on his resume I owuld consider beyond decent, his most notable fight is a lopsided loss to klitchsko


----------



## Stun Gun

> hell wladimir was losing to an old man lennox lewis before the weird cut stoppage that should say it all about how string heavyweight is.


When did Wlad fight Lewis? and Vitali was actually up on the score cards against Lewis before the stoppage.

As for Haye he is a decent HW, but a great CW. Considering the CW has never really been that strong, he has beaten some good boxers in the weight class. 

HW is quite weak compared to other ERAs but there are a handful of great fighters at HW and few good prospect.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Stun Gun said:


> When did Wlad fight Lewis? and Vitali was actually up on the score cards against Lewis before the stoppage.
> 
> As for Haye he is a decent HW, but a great CW. Considering the CW has never really been that strong, he has beaten some good boxers in the weight class.
> 
> HW is quite weak compared to other ERAs but there are a handful of great fighters at HW and few good prospect.


I thought it was wlad? i get confused between the two tall bastards and from what I heard klitschko was behind but he was starting to gain momentum. I think david tua could have knocked off the klitchkos heads in his prime.


----------



## Stun Gun

Nah it was Vitali, and he was actually up on the score cards, and could have won a UD had it not been stopped. It was a great fight. Tua would have caused problems for them no doubt, though I think that the size of the Klitschkos would have been too much. Tua struggled with tall guys with a good jab and straight.

Here is the fight. Two judges had it 48-46 for Vitali


----------



## Life B Ez

That was the fight that chased Lewis into to retirement to avoid the rematch. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Lewis was done anyways and an old timer, he was on borrowed time before that fight


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Life B Ez said:


> That was the fight that chased Lewis into to retirement to avoid the rematch.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He knew he was done. He'd have retired win or lose.


----------



## Stun Gun

Lewis did avoid the rematch big time, and a big reason for it was the beating he took. I don't think that was the best Lewis we have ever seen fight, but he was still an amazing boxer, and had he beat Vitali like he did Tyson then he wouldn't have retired. 

Also has anyone seen the articles from not to long ago where Lewis said he would come out of retirement to fight Vitali or Wlad for 100mil lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Stun Gun said:


> Lewis did avoid the rematch big time, and a big reason for it was the beating he took. I don't think that was the best Lewis we have ever seen fight, but he was still an amazing boxer, and had he beat Vitali like he did Tyson then he wouldn't have retired.
> 
> Also has anyone seen the articles from not to long ago where Lewis said he would come out of retirement to fight Vitali or Wlad for 100mil lol


Like I said Lewis was well done before then,a nd regarding the fight with tyson he had before that... tyson was also completely doen too this was 2002 tyson not 80s tyson. The fight with lewis and vitalis is like criticising randy couture for not beating cain velasquez when they were on the opposite sides of their primes.


----------



## Stun Gun

Lewis was done after the fight. But like I said had he put a beating on Vitali he wouldn't have retired. I wasn't saying that him beating Tyson was his career definer, just stating that had he beat Vitali bad, he would have stayed because that would have meant a fight with Wlad most likely, so even more money. 

Can't really take that fight away from Vitali though, Lewis has always been game, just like Hopkins has been game in his later years.


----------



## Life B Ez

UFC_OWNS said:


> Like I said Lewis was well done before then,a nd regarding the fight with tyson he had before that... tyson was also completely doen too this was 2002 tyson not 80s tyson. The fight with lewis and vitalis is like criticising randy couture for not beating cain velasquez when they were on the opposite sides of their primes.


He'd have given 80s Tyson issues as well. Mike never learned how to deal with a long jab effectively. 

And Stun is right, had he put a beating on vitali he'd have stuck around. I'm not criticizing him for not beating Vitali I'm just saying it was the push into retirement which pretty much ever fighter has.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Stun Gun said:


> Lewis did avoid the rematch big time, and a big reason for it was the beating he took. I don't think that was the best Lewis we have ever seen fight, but he was still an amazing boxer, and had he beat Vitali like he did Tyson then he wouldn't have retired.
> 
> Also has anyone seen the articles from not to long ago where Lewis said he would come out of retirement to fight Vitali or Wlad for 100mil lol


Lewis knew he would really struggle to beat Vitali because he was not as good as he was before, so he retired. If you ask Lewis to list his greatest achievements, you can be sure beating Vitali won't be in there. He didn't really "avoid" it.


----------



## Stun Gun

Actually I believe I read an interview where he had that has one of his top 5 biggest wins. He did avoid the rematch heavily. 
Vitali would have given Lewis troubles even when he was in his prime, for the simple fact that he is a big guy with a jab, who has a good chin and will get reckless if he needs to. And before anyone thinks that I'm just a Klitschko fan boy  keep in mind that Lewis is my 2nd favourite boxer of all time after Calzaghe


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Stun Gun said:


> Actually I believe I read an interview where he had that has one of his top 5 biggest wins. He did avoid the rematch heavily.
> Vitali would have given Lewis troubles even when he was in his prime, for the simple fact that he is a big guy with a jab, who has a good chin and will get reckless if he needs to. And before anyone thinks that I'm just a Klitschko fan boy  keep in mind that Lewis is my 2nd favourite boxer of all time after Calzaghe


I'd be surprised to hear that. Bragging about a win on cuts would always be bullshit if you were losing beforehand.

Lewis would have had problems, but he still took the fight. He felt he could win, so he wasn't exactly avoiding it. It's not like GSP Vs Hendricks, where GSP is #2 P4P in the world currently and is continuing to dominate everyone up until that fight. Lewis was on the slide, got a lucky break, and thought "screw this, I'm just gonna get beat from here on out. I'm done now".


----------



## Stun Gun

I'm talking about him avoiding the rematch and then going into retirement, then stating a number of times that he'd do the rematch for a large sum of money like 100mil. And I still believe had he beat Vitali more convincingly then he wouldn't have retired


----------



## Joabbuac

At least Vitali has that fight with post prime Lewis to give him some kind of credibility, Wladimir has literately nobody in his entire career that you could call a great win. 

He truly belongs nowhere near a top ten atg list. Just take a look at Stun Guns list and try to find a single fighter in that 25 he named that would not go through Wladimirs exact career unbeaten. They all would... bar maybe a few of the pre 1900s guys, they were smaller and the sport was really new at the time, it would be unfair to them.


----------



## Stun Gun

Again you cannot blame the Klitschkos for fighting in a weak ERA they do not control the quality of fighters. They are both two talented guys with a handful of good wins each. Wlad has a more impressive resume than Vitali and is a more skill boxer. People say Tyson is one of the greatest yet he fought lesser guys, he has a win over an old Holmes. His best win is Frank Bruno and then Spinks


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Sorry MMA buddies, but Maidana Vs Broner > Hunt/Bigfoot.

That's the most satisfied I've been after a fight in a LONG time. If Anderson beats Weidman, 2013 is saved.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Oh am so glad broner lost, someone should tell him just because he thinks he is mayweather doesnt mean he is anything close to being him. And Maidana humping him in th eback in the 11th was just awesome.


----------



## Stun Gun

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Sorry MMA buddies, but Maidana Vs Broner > Hunt/Bigfoot.
> 
> That's the most satisfied I've been after a fight in a LONG time. If Anderson beats Weidman, 2013 is saved.


Such an amazing fight. I am glad that Broner lost, he was getting too cocky haha


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Yeah when Maidana got him back, it's my second favourite moment in a fight, behind Nate Diaz' middle finger before round 3 to Cerrone.


----------



## Joabbuac

Stun Gun said:


> Again you cannot blame the Klitschkos for fighting in a weak ERA they do not control the quality of fighters. They are both two talented guys with a handful of good wins each. Wlad has a more impressive resume than Vitali and is a more skill boxer. People say Tyson is one of the greatest yet he fought lesser guys, he has a win over an old Holmes. His best win is Frank Bruno and then Spinks


I don't blame them, but you can only rate someone based on what they have done. How can you rate them ahead of fighters who faced off against real competition? Not only that but lost to the shitty competition and looked timid against the rest. 

As far as Tyson goes, its got to the point where his competition is now underrated, Spinks, Bruno, Holmes (who never got destroyed like that before or after), Berbick Golota, Razor Ruddock,Tucker are all a hell of a lot better than anything Wladimir or Vitali have beaten.


----------



## LizaG

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/12/16/5216960/vitali-klitschko-named-wbc-champion-emeritus-as-he-focuses-on

*Vitali Klitschko named WBC champion emeritus as he focuses on political career*​


> Vitali Klitschko didn't fight in 2013, and won't be fighting any time soon, it would appear, as he's become a central figure in the Ukraine political scene. With that in mind, the WBC has chosen to make Klitschko "champion emeritus" in the heavyweight division, the second time he's been recipient of that designation.
> 
> Here's the WBC statement on the decision:
> 
> *The WBC is proud and honored to confirm the status of Vitali Klitschko as WBC Heavyweight World Champion Emeritus. Undoubtedly, Vitali has earned that distinction through his actions inside and outside the ring.
> 
> Vitali Klitschko is fighting the fight of his life, this time outside the ring. Vitali is showing to the world what is the true heart of a champion by leading his countrymen to battle in the streets in their search of human equality, rights and peace for the great country of the Ukraine.
> 
> Vitali Klitschko announced his candidacy for the Presidency of the Ukraine, which election will take place in 2015. Vitali believed he would be able to defend his WBC Heavyweight World Championship, and wanted to do so against the WBC mandatory contender Bermane Stiverne.
> 
> Vitali attended the WBC 51st annual convention in Bangkok last November. At the convention, the representatives of the 165 countries affiliated to the WBC issued a special proclamation applauding and joining his efforts to represent boxing and the WBC in his candidacy for the presidency of the Ukraine.
> 
> With the current extreme and delicate political situation in the Ukraine, Vitali has answered his country's call to fight for human rights and equality. Accordingly, Vitali will not be able to provide the WBC with a predictable timeframe to return to the ring. In light of those considerations, the WBC Supreme Council and the WBC Board of Governors have voted unanimously to name Vitali Klitschko WBC Heavyweight Champion Emeritus. Very few great fighters have received such an honorable distinction, which will entitle Vitali to fight for the WBC Heavyweight World Championship when he is ready to return to the ring.
> 
> The WBC joins Vitali in his struggle to fight for democracy; to promote rule and order and human equality in his country; and to follow the path of the great Nelson Mandela who paved the way for many to stand up for what they believed was right and to make this a better world.
> 
> The WBC will conduct a very special ceremony to award Vitali his WBC Emeritus Champion distinction in the very near future. In the meantime we all wish him great success in his political career.*
> 
> Of all the goofy stuff that can be written off as pure silliness in boxing when it comes to title belts, this is one I don't mind. Vitali's doing something very serious and very meaningful right now. That the WBC has chosen this route instead of stripping him is perfectly fine.


----------



## LizaG

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/12/19/5228426/miguel-cotto-vs-sergio-martinez-bob-arum-says-the-fight-is-very-close-hbo-top-rank-boxing-news










> It's looking like it's become an almost sure thing that Miguel Cotto will be moving up in weight to challenge Sergio Martinez in June for the middleweight championship of the world. According an article by Boxing Scene's Elisinio Castillo, the target location for the battle is Madison Square Garden in New York, with New Jersey's MetLife Stadium having an outside shot.
> 
> Arum claims that the promoters for each side are "very close" to a deal, making it sound as if it's only a matter of time.
> 
> "I think HBO, (Cotto's adviser) Gaby (Penagaricano), (Top Rank VP) Todd (DuBoef), and (Martinez's promoter) Lou Dibella are very close (to a deal) and they are working out all the details. We are optimistic that we will see Miguel Cotto against Sergio Martinez in June. Right now we are continuing to analyze our options for the venue," Arum told Carlos Narvaez.
> 
> "Miguel and Gaby Penagaricano are business people. They know that the money from the pay-per-view, tickets and everything else that's involved will generate much more money than anything offered by Golden Boy or anything that might generate in a fight between Miguel and Canelo."
> 
> "Remember that Miguel has the opportunity to do something no Puerto Rican has ever done, which is to win a fourth title in a (fourth) division. That means a lot to Miguel and his legacy. A fight on that date would be a special (event) for all of the Puerto Ricans who also attend the Puerto Rican Day Parade as well."
> 
> A few years ago a fight between Cotto and Martinez would have seemed like a mismatch created only for a money grab. But times have changed. Martinez is at his most vulnerable it would seem after eking out a tight decision over Martin Murray, and being inactive since April won't help either by the time they fight in June. The middleweight champion also suffers from various injuries, notably to the knees.
> 
> This figures to be a legitimately big event if it does occur in Madison Square Garden near the Puerto Rican Day Parade. Cotto has fought on this occasion a few times in the past which normally results in a raucous crowd.
> 
> The only downside? It could be the third PPV in a row if Manny Pacquiao fights in April and Floyd Mayweather fights in May. So cancel that summer vacation you were so foolishly planning.


If there's ever a time for Cotto to gun for Martinez, then it is now.

But saying that, I can't help but get the feeling Cotto will get outworked like against Austin Trout.

What say you?


----------



## Life B Ez

CupCake said:


> http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/12/...-fight-is-very-close-hbo-top-rank-boxing-news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's ever a time for Cotto to gun for Martinez, then it is now.
> 
> But saying that, I can't help but get the feeling Cotto will get outworked like against Austin Trout.
> 
> What say you?


Cotto will probably get trounced. He looks so lost anymore.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG

I'll always root for Cotto, he's always seemed the good guy in Boxing. He just goes in there and does his thing.


----------



## AlanS

Martinez barely got past Murray, I think Cotto is the better fighter at this stage of their respective careers. But Martinez looks bigger, is there much of a height/reach disadvantage for cotto?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

martinez will pound cotto badly, this won't even be remotely close


----------



## LizaG

http://www.badlefthook.com/2014-boxing-preview/2013/12/27/5249608/2014-boxing-preview-new-crop-of-heavyweight-hopefuls-positioning-for



> The era of the Klitschko brothers dominating boxing's former glory division appears to be over, as Vitali Klitschko's focus has shifted from the sweet science to the volatile political scene in Ukraine. Now, younger brother Wladimir stands alone atop the heavyweight mountain.
> 
> This year, Wladimir finally dispatched Alexander Povetkin in a dominant but truly miserable performance. That fight was five years in the making, twice bailed on by Povetkin, and once we finally got it, it lived down to the worst expectations and fears. That said, as he approaches age 38, Wladimir seems no more vulnerable now than he has since he finally found his true groove about seven years ago. He's barely so much as lost a round in that time, and he appears no closer to falling now than he has been at any point since he demolished Chris Byrd in 2006.
> 
> The last batch of potential threats have been dealt with. Since 2006, we've seen Wladimir or Vitali dispose of supposed contenders Povetkin, David Haye, Chris Arreola, Sultan Ibragimov, Ruslan Chagaev, Odlanier Solis, Samuel Peter, Dereck Chisora, Kevin Johnson, Eddie Chambers, and Tomasz Adamek.
> 
> There is, however, a new crop of potential foes cautiously treading water around Wladimir. Here are five guys that could wind up as the next big hope to meet the end of Wladimir's jab.
> 
> Kubrat Pulev
> Pulev (19-0, 10 KO) is the most talented of the bunch, or at least the most well-rounded. The 6'4", 32-year-old Bulgarian was an accomplished amateur, much like Povetkin and Solis, with a couple fairly impressive wins, and some nice performances against "giants" like Alexander Ustinov and Alexander Dimitrenko. Pulev, though, is a pretty straightforward, mostly basic talent, much like Povetkin in particular. While style-wise they're not the same fighter, both of them bring about the same things to the table. They're not prone to making bad mistakes, which means they'll likely slog through 12 rounds while being unable to figure out how to do anything to Wladimir. We already saw it with Povetkin, and as good as Pulev might be, a similar fight should be the expectation if and when he cashes in his mandatory title shot.
> 
> Tyson Fury
> The loudest of the lot, Fury (21-0, 15 KO) saw his career stalled in 2013 because he bothered to sign up for a fight with David Haye that was first postponed due to a training camp cut, and then outright canceled, with Haye's career reportedly in jeopardy due to a shoulder injury. To say that Fury doesn't much buy Haye's reasons would be a bit of an understatement, but that chapter of Fury's career, such as it were, is now in the past. Fury talks a lot (a lot) and gets himself in trouble with is mouth, but so far he's been able to back it up in the ring. He's no longer the uncoordinated, reckless brawler who got too excited and punched himself in the face throwing an uppercut. Fury still occasionally gets a bit ahead of himself, and he can be put on the canvas, but he's got a real fighter's spirit and to beat him, it looks as though you're going to have to truly outfight him. He's got the size at 6'9", 250 pounds, but does he have the skill to trouble Wladimir, or even the one-punch power to change the complexion of a fight? That's the real question.
> 
> Bermane Stiverne
> At 35, Stiverne (23-1-1, 20 KO) is the old man of this bunch. The Haitian-born Stiverne wasn't impressive when he got an HBO shot in 2011 against Ray Austin on one of Don King's crappy events, but he changed the tune of many when he completely destroyed Chris Arreola this past April in his return to the big network. 6'2" with an 80-inch reach, Stiverne has more compact power than Fury, but may have a harder time being a physical match for Klitschko. If nothing else, Fury can lean on Wladimir when they get in close, as Wladimir isn't exactly against a good old-fashioned hug, and use his weight to tire Klitschko. Stiverne mostly has to fight his way in and fight when he gets there, and we've seen plenty of decent heavyweights try and fail at that. For now, it would appear Stiverne's focus will be on a mandatory rematch with Arreola for the now-vacant WBC belt, which Vitali has given up.
> 
> Deontay Wilder
> American fight fans have been dying for a real heavyweight contender for years now, and not much has come up. Those same fans have every reason to believe that Alabama's Wilder (30-0, 30 KO) is another paper-thin promoter creation, a 2008 bronze medalist in Beijing who came into the pro ranks skinny and raw, and has packed on muscle and some technique to go with the Mack truck power in his right hand. The 6'7" Wilder has fought mostly exceptionally easy competition, but as I've said before, a lot of that was truly strategic. Wilder had a lot to learn when he turned pro, and he and his team accepted that and brought him along slowly. They've accepted any hype put behind them, but at the same time, they have not been against fighting on off-TV undercards in an attempt to develop not only Wilder's skills, but his body. In his pro debut five years ago, Wilder weighed 207 pounds. When he knocked out Nicolai Firtha in October, he tipped the scales at 224. That weighed has fluctuated up to about 230 over his journey, but it has been put on carefully. Wilder has been groomed, developed, and nurtured, and now it may be time to let the Doberman off the leash and find out what he's got at the higher levels. He's got the power to knock out anybody. Anybody. How he deals with real return fire is the question.
> 
> Mike Perez
> One of the "Irish Cubans," Perez (20-0, 12 KO) is a 6'1" southpaw just starting to make his mark as a pro. The 28-year-old has a more awkward, true boxing style than most of his peers, and his November win over Magomed Abdusalamov was not only 10 rounds of brutality, but it was also a good win. Perez might not have the size or the tools to be a real challenge to Klitschko, but he's talented.
> 
> In order, most likely to beat Klitschko:
> 
> 1.None of them. Well, let's be serious.
> 2.Kubrat Pulev. Most talented, smartest fighter.
> 3.Deontay Wilder. That one-punch power is so legit that he's got by far the best puncher's chance of the bunch.
> 4.Tyson Fury. I do think he could find himself with a late-rounds opportunity if he can wear down Wladimir's arms by laying on him. Wladimir's a big, strong dude, but Fury's really good at wearing opponents out with this tactic.
> 5.Bermane Stiverne. He can punch a little.
> 6.Mike Perez. Not a good enough puncher for me to even see the outside shot of him winning. Otherwise, just another 6'1" guy for Wladimir to jab all night and hug every four seconds.


----------



## Stun Gun

I always forget to look and see if this thread has been updated haha. martinez/Cotto will be a fun fight but this is not a good match up for Cotto, I was really hoping that we would get Canelo/Cotto that would be such a fun fight. This one will be as well, but I see martinez walking away with the win. 

Sad to see Vitali step away from boxing, but at the same time I hope he does well with politics it could really help the country. And this means that Wlad can win that last title and be the undisputed champion.

As for the list, I agree with the order of who has the best chance of beating Wlad. Maybe move Stiverne ahead of Fury, but its hard to say since Fury has the height and reach that Stiverne does not have. I think Wilder is extremely sloppy but has that KO power, and is still not tested by a guy who is durable and won't go down in a couple rounds, this guy is Americas next hope for a HW champion, I see them building him slowly and taking out Wlad at the very end of his career maybe.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I LOVE that they included Perez. I've been watching Perez for a long time, and about 3 years ago I was dying for him to become eligible to Fury's Irish HW title. It'll be cool to see Garcia and Acosta get the same recognition sometime.

At the same time, Perez and Fury don't stand a chance. Wilder might...in 6 years.


----------



## LizaG

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/12/27/5249004/nathan-cleverly-to-return-in-monaco-against-ilunga-makabu



> With Pawel Kolodziej dropping out as the opponent for Ilunga Makabu on February 1 in Monaco, when Gennady Golovkin headlines against Osumanu Adama, Nathan Cleverly has stepped in for what is a very dangerous fight as he looks to make his mark as a cruiserweight following August's brutal loss to Sergey Kovalev in Cleverly's final fight at light heavyweight.
> 
> Cleverly (26-1, 12 KO) hasn't fought since he was overpowered by Kovalev and lost his WBO light heavyweight title, a bubble-bursting reality check that was followed by the fighter giving himself and his performance an honest look-over, considering his future in the sport, and deciding to return at cruiserweight for another go at a world title. Against Makabu, he'll look to secure the interim WBA belt, which would put him right in line for such an opportunity.
> 
> Makabu (15-1, 14 KO) is no joke, though, and this is an ambitious first fight at the new weight for Cleverly. After losing his pro debut back in 2008, Makabu has gone 15-0. He's shown some real ability in recent fights against Dmytro Kucher and Eric Fields, and though he has a fairly empty record overall, he passes the eye test, at least.
> 
> Is Cleverly taking too big a risk as he moves up?


Cleverly has a problem with a heavy-hitter so goes back *UP* to CW????

Not seeing the logic there. Lots of CW fighters would give him fits out there!


----------



## LizaG

http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/1/16/5316194/trailer-pacquiao-documentary-manny-narrated-by-liam-neeson-coming








> Liam Neeson will narrate a feature-length documentary on Manny Pacquiao, coming this spring.
> 
> Coming this spring, Manny Pacquiao will be the subject of a feature-length documentary titled simply Manny, narrated by Academy Award nominated actor Liam Neeson. Check out the trailer above, and here's a quick summary on the film:
> 
> "Manny" is an inspirational tale of a man who overcame insurmountable odds to become one of the most loved and respected athletes of all time. From a starving teenager who fought to feed his family, to a Congressman working tirelessly to improve the lives of his people, "Manny" is a hard hitting feature length documentary film that explores the many triumphs and tribulations of Filipino boxing sensation Manny Pacquiao. The film is narrated by Liam Neeson and directed by Ryan Moore and Academy Award winner Leon Gast ("When We Were Kings"). "Manny" features original music by Lorne Balfe (Inception, The Dark Knight, Iron Man, Sherlock Holmes) and Chad Hugo (The Neptunes/NERD) with Yardnoise and interviews by Mark Wahlberg, Jimmy Kimmel, Jeremy Piven, Oscar De La Hoya, and other notable celebrities.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

So in seeing CupCake's sig (and ny my avy), I thought I should check up to see if Pacman has a fighter arranged. I google his name.

"Mayweather: Manny is getting desperate...Mayweather says he is in no rush to fight Pacquiao".

So Manny is "desperate" to fight Mayweather.
Mayweather is in "no rush" to fight Pacquiao.

I still would like to see anyone in the world defending Mayweather here.


----------



## LizaG

I generally don't pay too much attention to the whole Pacquiao/Mayweather debate anymore, both guys have interesting matchups possible I try not to get distracted from what is actually going on with them, instead of what could possibly be.

Manny and Roach are looking for a rematch with Bradley, I hope that works out.

My sig and avy is more my admiration of Freddie Roach rather than Pacman


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Floyd doesn't need defending, pacman doesn't have a thing for him not now, not in the past, not ever. No one has ever given floyd that much trouble not even de la hoya (how that was a split is beyond me). Manny got his lights switched off against marquez not long ago, robbed marquez before that and looked average against bradley even though he should have won. The only people that can beat floyd are at higher weight classes.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

UFC_OWNS said:


> Floyd doesn't need defending, pacman doesn't have a thing for him not now, not in the past, not ever. No one has ever given floyd that much trouble not even de la hoya (how that was a split is beyond me). Manny got his lights switched off against marquez not long ago, robbed marquez before that and looked average against bradley even though he should have won. The only people that can beat floyd are at higher weight classes.


I'm not going to get into it all, especially with you .

But the problem is, Mayweather will ALWAYS have Pacquiao's name attached, Pacquiao wont. Pacquiao has had some wars in his career, and some amazing exciting fights. He also has 4 epic fights against JMM. People will remember this stuff alone, and Mayweather will be an after thought. Mayweather doesn't have this. He has made great opponents look bad, which means people can forget the fight even happened. His fights are generally unmemorable, meaning that if someone is reviewing his career, there is a lot more room for "what if?".

Pacquiao was fighting guys that go against him stylistically. Mayweather wasn't doing this for a while, although he did earn my respect for fighting Canelo. Pacquiao looks terrible against guys who don't come forward. That means Bradley, JMM, Clottey and the run away version of Mosley all were difficult fights for him to look impressive in. Thats why people are talking about Rios so much. He comes forward, and Pacquiao did what he always does.

I'm actually looking forward to the Khan fight. 99% of the time, you give this to Floyd. 70% of those times, it's by KO. But Khan imo is faster than Mayweather. I gave Canelo a lot of rounds because Mayweather wasn't coming forward and didn't really counter much, and Canelo just seemed the more aggressive. If Khan can take advantage of these rounds, he can use his speed to impress the judges. It's a long shot, but it's not a punchers chance like Hatton, Oscar, Cotto etc. I do see a slight way that Khan might be able to win (as I did with Canelo), so I like when Mayweather takes these guys on.


----------



## MMATycoon

When do you think Roy Jones jr will retire? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Hopefully 10 years ago.


----------



## Joabbuac

I should see if i can get a bet on Saul Alvarez retiring before Roy Jones.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Leave Roy Alone....


----------



## AlanS

Pascal owned Bute last night. Bute didn't even look competitive, guess froch destroyed what ever hype was fabricated around him.

Bute you are officially B-Level competition.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac

He is a mental midget... you could tell the exact moment when he turned back into the confident Bute that held the title for 4 years and that was when Pascal had stopped throwing back. 

Just looked so damn limited.



HitOrGetHit said:


> Leave Roy Alone....


heh, Jones could of jumped in there in Pascals place and won just as easy last night.


----------



## AlanS

Pacquiao/Bradley 2 is set for April 12th apparently.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG

Best fight for Manny right now, he clearly won the 1st foight, he'll finish the job this time round.


----------



## LizaG

http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/2/12/5406770/carl-froch-vs-george-groves-ii-contract-agreement-reportedly-reached-hearn-ibf-boxing-news



> A rematch to one of 2013's most controversial matches is getting closer to fruition. Boxing Scene has reported that Carl Froch and George Groves have reached a contract agreement to face each other in a rematch to their fight that occurred last November and saw Froch walk away with a ninth round stoppage victory that was hotly debated to put it nicely.
> 
> The ending was so challenged that the IBF ordered a rematch to take place, and gave a February 8 deadline for a deal to be made between the camps. If a deal could not be struck on time, the fight would go to purse bid. According to the IBF's rules, a purse bid would have resulted in an 85% - 15% monetary split in favor of the champion (Froch in this case), giving extra incentive for the Groves side to aggressively negotiate before that happens. Fortunately for them, the IBF allowed an extension of the deadline, and the deal appears to be done.
> 
> IBF president Daryl J. Peoples had this to say:
> 
> "We have been informed by Carl Froch's people and George Groves' people that they have come to an agreement, so it will not go out to purse bids.
> 
> "It is an excellent fight, great for the IBF and the UK, and I understand that there's been quite a demand for it (the rematch) - they're two top notch fighters. We haven't been notified of a venue yet - they're trying to finalize those details - but I understand that the contracts will be with us soon."
> 
> According to the article, the fight is likely to take place in May.
> 
> This is a rematch that we knew was going to take place. Their first encounter was an excellent fight with drama and the controversial (and, in my opinion, terrible) stoppage only added to the spectacle. This fight will be a huge deal in the UK.
> 
> Can Groves finish what he started last time? Or will Froch retain the momentum from the ending of the first one and come out more ready than he did in their previous battle?


Any guesses on the outcome of the rematch?

I think Froch won't underestimate Groves this time and get the late finish after a back-and-forth brawl...maybe 9th round stoppage for The Cobra.


----------



## Stun Gun

I think Froch comes out better this time and stops it around the same time.


----------



## AlanS

You could tell Froch took him lightly, he won't be making that mistake again.

Froch with the UD. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlanS

Mayweather/Maidana is on! Khan dodged that bullet.

(Sorry for double posting)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

Mayweather would have retired Khan


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

How the fuk does Khan get dissed, yet he BEAT the new opponent?

Froch got denied the greatest stoppage in his career Vs Groves imo


----------



## AlanS

Maidana has improved greatly. I can't personally say the same for Khan.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How the fuk does Khan get dissed, yet he BEAT the new opponent?


Because Maidana has done something since? Khan has done **** all since and lost twice...

How the hell does Khan deserve a shot at the best?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Because he beat the guy getting a shot at the best?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Amir Can


----------



## Rauno

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Because he beat the guy getting a shot at the best?


That was in 2010. He's lost 2 since, 1 where hr got finished.


----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Because he beat the guy getting a shot at the best?


So what? 

Does that mean Mayweather should fight Peterson and Prescott before Khan then? 

People have moved on from a fight 3 years ago... Maidana has done shit since there close fight, Khan has not.


----------



## LizaG

If any of you get a chance, and can find footage, google "Teddy Atlas Lime Coconut" and thank me later 

It's HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## AlanS

Teddy Atlas has reached Legend status with me purely for that alone!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Poor Rickster


----------



## AlanS

Ricky Burns? I hear ya mate.

Arthur Abraham's champ again, never thought I'd say that after the way Steigletz starched him last time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac

"starched him"? 

Anything can close an eye...


----------



## AlanS

Yeah but Stieglitz was pretty relentless, and Abraham had never been stopped before, besides the eye closing he was still taking a beating.

Also found out: Froch/Groves II has a venue. Wembley Stadium.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac

Eh... starched means....


----------



## AlanS

I'm sure to you it does. 

Can't see Froch/Groves II selling out Wembley, surprised they even went that big with it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG

Mayweather/Khan could've sold out Wembley, doubt they'd actually use all of the venue or you'd be talking close to 90k-100k people, which you'd need P4P legends to sell out IMO.

iS "starched" a KO? or a brutal beating??? I have no idea.

Anywho...JCC also won this past weekend, the most wasted talent in Boxing, he looked like shite!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

CupCake said:


> Mayweather/Khan could've sold out Wembley, doubt they'd actually use all of the venue or you'd be talking close to 90k-100k people, which you'd need P4P legends to sell out IMO.
> 
> iS "starched" a KO? or a brutal beating??? I have no idea.
> 
> Anywho...JCC also won this past weekend, the most wasted talent in Boxing, he looked like shite!


Cesar Chavez jnr is a fat wasted talent bum who is merely a big embarrassment to his legendary dad. it's not as if he was expected to be that good like his dad but he is so lazy and tubby he didn't even try to become great.


----------



## Joabbuac

I remember watching him around 2008, and i was impressed with just how much he has improved since then. Under Freddie Roach...

After Martinez beat him and without Roach he has gone back to being nearly as terrible as before.


----------



## LizaG

GGG/Chavez Jr has been set for July 12th.

Can we bet on how *badly* JCC will get blasted?


----------



## Joabbuac

See how good his chin really is.


----------



## joshua7789

CupCake said:


> GGG/Chavez Jr has been set for July 12th.
> 
> Can we bet on how *badly* JCC will get blasted?


It will be fun to watch while it lasts. I really hope the best version of Chavez shows up, but I seriously doubt that happens.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Stratched does mean "complete KOed". Dude was right in the Pac/Hatton pic.


----------



## AlanS

Enzo Mac/Braehmer for the WBA Light Heavyweight belt. He looks better at LHW, fight goes down April 5th, backing Enzo all the way. Seems a good guy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

So I had a big debate over on ESB. I'll just quote what I said over there and see what the thoughts are. It's in relation to Pacquiao's "decline", which I find to be completely non existent.



Clydebank Blitz said:



> We've been hearing about this for a while, and I honestly don't have any idea of what people mean by this. In which way is Pacquiao on the decline?
> 
> Now, I did see the uninteresting fights, but I think you really have to look at how his opponent's were fighting. Pacquiao looks amazing against once style; an opponent who comes forward and looks for timing and hooks.
> 
> I'll look at the opponents since he became a "superstar", which really started from the DLH fight.
> 
> -------------
> 
> Oscar De La Hoya - Used an all round game. Would have wanted to push the pace, but was unable to keep coming forward after the pressure of Pac. Pacquiao looked great.
> 
> Ricky Hatton - A guy known for gritting his teeth, coming forward and trading hooks. Pacquiao looked great.
> 
> Miguel Cotto - See Hatton. Pacquiao looked great.
> 
> Joshua Clottey - Hid behind his guard and wouldn't really open up for a punch. Pacquiao looked okay.
> 
> Antonio Margarito - Walked Pacquiao down at all times and never took a step back. Pacquiao looked great.
> 
> Shane Mosely - Ran away the entire fight and refused to engage. Pacquiao looked okay.
> 
> Juan Manuel Marquez (3) - Stayed on the back foot and looked for counters. Didn't really come forward and was able to notch ahead on points. Pacquiao looked okay at best.
> 
> Timothy Bradley (1) - Stayed on the back foot the entire time. Pacquiao was able to land on him but the shots weren't huge or clean. Pacquiao looked okay.
> 
> Juan Manuel Marquez (4) - Some slight adjustments on the feet meant that Pacquaio was able to negate JMM's previous tactics. JMM was dragged into a fight as a result, and both men went toe to toe . [IMO for this one] Pacquiao looked great.
> 
> Brandon Rios - One dimensional boxer who comes forwards and looks for hooks. Worse version of Hatton/Cotton. I have no idea why Pac gets any abuse for the performance in this, again I felt Pacquiao looked great.
> 
> Timothy Bradley (2) - Bradley got quickly frustrated from the speed of Pacquiao catching him off guard. He started coming forward and throwing huge hooks. Pacquiao looked great.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Whenever Pacquiao looked bad, it was because his opponent was doing something more than coming forward and looking for a big shot (something us Pacquiao fans have to take into account with the fabled Mayweather clash).
> 
> Now that Pacquiao's opponents are coming forward looking for big hooks again, Pac is looking awesome. He looked slightly bad because he had Mosley, JMM and Bradley in a row (and then the JMM knockout loss).
> 
> To me, Pacquiao looks as good now as he ever has before. To some people that's a bad thing of course, but all I'm talking about is the "decline", which imo is non existent.


----------



## Life B Ez

I don't know about anything with a decline I don't know that I ever scored a pac v jmm for pac so I wasn't shocked when he lost so maybe I didn't see that knock out the same way everyone else did. So I'm not looking for signs he's dropped off.

I think he's just not as skilled a boxer as everyone thought he was. The guys he was beating up were guys everyone knew could get beat up so I'd say the "decline" is more of an exposure. He's a good boxer but people were talking goat at one point and it's not the case he's a fast hard puncher but his technical game is lacking when a guy refuses to trade.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Life B Ez said:


> I don't know about anything with a decline I don't know that I ever scored a pac v jmm for pac so I wasn't shocked when he lost so maybe I didn't see that knock out the same way everyone else did. So I'm not looking for signs he's dropped off.
> 
> I think he's just not as skilled a boxer as everyone thought he was. The guys he was beating up were guys everyone knew could get beat up so I'd say the "decline" is more of an exposure. He's a good boxer but people were talking goat at one point and it's not the case he's a fast hard puncher but his technical game is lacking when a guy refuses to trade.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


In the second JMM fight, Pac made adjustments to his feet and kept himself on the outside of JMM's foot. JMM got frustrated, and did the stupid thing (like Bradley did in the recent fight) and wanted to trade shots with Pac. POnly difference was, JMM was an absolute animal. That first KD for JMM is so underrated, it was HUGE. 

Besides that, Pac just doesn't have the best fights in the world unless the guys are engaging. Put him in there with Garcia or Maidana, and he looks like he has at his absolute best. I don't feel that anything was exposed because I feel he looked awesome against two top level guys in Rios and Bradley.

They are talking about a match with Canelo, which would be insanely interesting.


----------



## Stun Gun

Wlad destroyed Alex Leapai tonight


----------



## Joabbuac

Yea, he was actually decent to watch this time. Thought he got wobbled for a second, but i think it was more of a trip...leading to excited commentators.


----------



## LizaG

Wlad won't be able to keep his distance and use his reach like that against Tyson Fury, but I really wanna see that fight happen and see Fury get a loss handed to him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Alex was never gonna win, he got ko'd by kevin johnson not too long ago and he isn't that great. Boxing hw div has been dead for so long.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Tyson Fury should have defended his Irish HW title against Mike Perez and got put in a box.


----------



## e-thug

Matthysse/Molina anyone?! What a fight, Molina has a manly beard and put up an amazing war, but it wasn't enough to with stand the beast Matthysse.

Thurman/Diaz was good while it lasted, Thurman/Porter gets me all hot and bothered and hopefully happens next.


----------



## LizaG




----------



## LizaG




----------



## Stun Gun

Thoughts on the Mayweather/Maidana fight? What did everyone score it like? I had it 7-5 Mayweather maybe even 6-6. I'll have to rewatch but damn that was close. Maidana really made Mayweather uncomfortable. I think a rematch has to happen.


----------



## LizaG

I wouldn't have been mad if they scored it a draw...6-6 or 7-5 Mayweather seemed about right. I may think different giving it a second watch. But my twitter was going nuts with nervous Floyd fans. Maidana raised his stock even in defeat.


----------



## Stun Gun

Had Maidana not gassed in the 9th we might have seen him win. That one judge who scored it 117-111 is just stupid. Maidana threw a lot and landed less, but he did more damage overall. Mayweather landed more, but looked uncomfortable when Maidana was pushing the pace. I agree though Maidana will gain a huge amount of respect after that fight. It was a great fight overall imo. 

Also does anyone think that Khan deserves a shot at Money now?


----------



## LizaG

Khan's win over Collazo was ugly as all hell. He got rocked, held on way too much, he did get 3 knockdowns which did impress me, but Khan wouldn't put on a performance aainst Mayweather light Maidana did.


----------



## Stun Gun

Yeah, the fight was rough to watch, but he really did dominate the fight. I think he needs one more impressive win before Mayweather should even give him a shot. Maybe have Khan fight Broner, Porter, Brook. I honestly would like to see Khan fight Berto. I used to be a big fan of Berto, he has fallen so far over the last couple years


----------



## LizaG




----------



## Joabbuac

Maidana is so wild, Mayweather normally lives on reading the opponents movements but could never read him... had nothing for Maidana early on. Smart to go to the body though, always a good idea against a slugger like Maidana. 

As for Khan fighting Mayweather... what exactly has he done since losing to Peterson and Garcia to deserve it? I would much rather see a Maidana rematch. 

A few guys deserve that shot more than Khan. Like... Garcia, Lara, hell even Shawn Porter. I'm sure Martinez would come down for it and Golovkin said he would. 

And of course... Manny Pacquiao....


----------



## Life B Ez

Seemed like a classic the huge favorite isn't dominating so he's losing. He got pushed back a lot but it looked like Floyd was outboxing him a lot. Didn't watch every second at the bar but a lot of floyd fans were nervous and people were pissed when he won. Floyd won't stand in front of him in a rematch he'd just outbox him and wash him out.

Khan would get slaughtered. Great when he can improse his game but has defensive flaws, he'd look lost against Floyd. Though he looks to have cleaned up some since leaving Freddie Roach.

How did Bronner look? I know he won didn't see much of his fight at all.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

I honestly think that Mayweather would stop Khan in 6. But I still want to watch the fight, but Khan needs another big win or two haha


----------



## Joabbuac

Life B Ez said:


> Seemed like a classic the huge favorite isn't dominating so he's losing. He got pushed back a lot but it looked like Floyd was outboxing him a lot. Didn't watch every second at the bar but a lot of floyd fans were nervous and people were pissed when he won. Floyd won't stand in front of him in a rematch he'd just outbox him and wash him out.



Oh, there was no question that Maidana was winning early rounds, Floyd had no idea what to do with him. Seemed to be just trying to work him out...getting worked over in the process. 

He definitely won the fight though.


----------



## Life B Ez

Joabbuac said:


> Oh, there was no question that Maidana was winning early rounds, Floyd had no idea what to do with him. Seemed to be just trying to work him out...getting worked over in the process.
> 
> He definitely won the fight though.


I saw I think the first four. And Floyd was getting backed up and landed on a lot. Watched the last two I think and it looked like Floyd was still getting backed up but was tying up better and landing a lot/outboxing Maidana.

I think a lot of people were pissed at the bar because they just seen one guy going backwards.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I had Maidana one round up at the end but I have no complaints about the result. Mayweather could have easily took a lot of the rounds on the scorecards, so even a big margin isn't complainable.


----------



## edlavis88

I think Amir looked better than you're all giving him credit for. At the moment he is really the only guy for Floyd to fight other than a Maidana rematch. Broner needs at least another win and it'll be a frosty day in hell before Mayweather agrees to ger in with Shawn Porter!

For the record I dont think a rematch needs to happen anyways I scored 1, 2, 4, 5, for Maidana, I scored 12 a 10-10 and Mayweather 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 and 11 for a 116-113 and I would think its more likely Mayweather esdged one of the rounds I gave to Maidana rather than the other way around.


----------



## Joabbuac

edlavis88 said:


> I think Amir looked better than you're all giving him credit for. At the moment he is really the only guy for Floyd to fight other than a Maidana rematch. Broner needs at least another win and it'll be a frosty day in hell before Mayweather agrees to ger in with Shawn Porter!


Well what about the guy who beat Khan? Danny Garcia. If Floyd has to fight a 140lber.


----------



## AlanS

There was talk if Mayweather/Garcia before. I think that's the next best fight aside from a Maidana rematch.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Khan is a better fighter than Garcia and poses more interesting challenges.


----------



## LizaG

You saw what Garcia did to Khan right?


----------



## Stun Gun

Khan is a lot better then people give him. But Garcia is the better between the two and could give Mayweather troubles. Though I do want to see Khan fight Mayweather but I want him to fight Kell more atm


----------



## Life B Ez

CupCake said:


> You saw what Garcia did to Khan right?


In reality that fight should have been over in the third and we'd all be talking about a lucky punch. Garcia made him look bad because the ref didn't and Khan's corner wouldn't stop it and sent Amir out there damn near unconscious. 

Garcia would get taken apart by Mayweather.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG

*Mikkel Kessler to fight on, plans return in late 2014*

http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/5/7/5691164/mikkel-kessler-to-fight-on-plans-return-in-late-2014












> Former super middleweight titleholder Mikkel Kessler contemplated retirement after his 2013 loss to Carl Froch, but the Danish star says he's decided to box on, and is looking to return in October or November of this year.
> 
> "I've thought a lot about whether I should continue my career,'' said Kessler via press release from Sauerland Event. "I became a father and I have a life outside of boxing that I really appreciate. I've got a special responsibility. So it was not a decision I took lightly.
> 
> "But I still feel I have something to prove. I hate to lose! And I lost my last fight against Carl Froch. Many thought that I would quit, but I owe it to myself and my fans to finish on top. My last performance showed that I still belong at the top. And I know that my fans believe in me.
> 
> "I've talked with my team, the people around me, and they are ready to support me on the journey to become world champion again."
> 
> Kessler (46-3, 35 KO) lost a clear but competitive decision to Froch in May 2013 at the O2 Arena in London, ending a four-fight win streak that started following his 2009 loss to Andre Ward, the fight that propelled Ward from prospect to top fighter.
> 
> The 35-year-old "Viking Warrior" says he's still got passion for the sport, and that's why he's fighting on.
> 
> "I still have a desire for boxing. I still love to train, and I believe that I can become a world champion again," he said.
> 
> Kessler also isn't looking to make easy fights, with the top names all on his list.
> 
> "Now that I've made the decision, it's all in. I'm ready for all the big names out there. Whether it's Ward, Golovkin or Groves, I'm ready. A third fight against Froch, why not? I'll be ready for that too.
> 
> "I'm not rusty, but it's been a while since I've boxed, so a fight in October or November would suit me best. At that point, I'd like to have a big fight.
> 
> "Like I said; it's all in now. There is no turning back and I believe that I can do it. You don't become world champion five times, if you don't believe in yourself."


Big fan of Mikkel Kessler, hope he still has some W's in him. He got headbutted to a doctor's stoppage against Ward, lost to a great Calzaghe and Froch...he's a true gentleman in a generation of loudmouths in Boxing.


----------



## Stun Gun

I love Kessler as wel. I'd like to see him end his career on a high.


----------



## edlavis88

CupCake said:


> You saw what Garcia did to Khan right?


Amir was outboxing Garcia until he got caught at the end of the 3rd. Garcia is decent enough but as the old saying goes styles make fights and Khans style would give Mayweather waaaaay greater problems than Garcia.


----------



## Joabbuac

CupCake said:


>


:confused05: is that Kessler's dad?


----------



## Stun Gun

Who does everyone think is gonna win the Lara/Canelo fight?


----------



## edlavis88

Gotta go Lara. I think Canelo is damn good but the way Lara dismantled Austin Trout was scary, so have to back him.


----------



## Stun Gun

Yeah I think Lara is going to beat Canelo up pretty bad. Lara is scary good


----------



## edlavis88

Froch vs Groves delivered again! Crazy good knockout too.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

UFC was cool, but my entire week was made by Froch and Groves. AWESOME knockout.

Imo, Froch is #1 British Boxer of all time. A lot will disagree, but I just think his rivalries, perseverance and impressive wins is more than Calzage, Lewis and Prince did.


----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Imo, Froch is #1 British Boxer of all time. A lot will disagree, but I just think his rivalries, perseverance and impressive wins is more than Calzage, Lewis and Prince did.


:laugh: no...


----------



## edlavis88

ClydebankBlitz said:


> UFC was cool, but my entire week was made by Froch and Groves. AWESOME knockout.
> 
> Imo, Froch is #1 British Boxer of all time. A lot will disagree, but I just think his rivalries, perseverance and impressive wins is more than Calzage, Lewis and Prince did.


Imo he is.He is the only British boxer to have consistently fought the best in his division while they were in their prime. And even doing hat he only has one loss that he hasn't avenged in his whole career. Bloody impressive.


----------



## Joabbuac

edlavis88 said:


> Imo he is.He is the only British boxer to have consistently fought the best in his division while they were in their prime. And even doing hat he only has one loss that he hasn't avenged in his whole career. Bloody impressive.


Really? So Lennox did not fight the best?


----------



## AlanS

Martinez/Cotto coming up. I'd love to see Miguel get the gold. But my better judgement tells me Martinez will win a competitive decision.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> Really? So Lennox did not fight the best?


Lewis record is more impressive, but really he was just the first massive fighter in a small HW division. It's the same reason why Tyson had any success. I can't see the Klitschko brothers every losing to Lewis, and I'm a HUGE Lewis fan.

The wars that Froch has had. He might not be the BEST fighter, but I think he's the greatest.


----------



## Danm2501

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Lewis record is more impressive, but really he was just the first massive fighter in a small HW division. It's the same reason why Tyson had any success. I can't see the Klitschko brothers every losing to Lewis, and I'm a HUGE Lewis fan.
> 
> The wars that Froch has had. He might not be the BEST fighter, but *I think he's the greatest*.


Just a shame he insists on telling us that at every opportunity. Love watching him fight, but hate listening to him talk. His post-fight interview after knocking Groves out came across so badly, he's so arrogant, and the way he talks about himself just makes me cringe. 

"When you've got the punch I've got"
"From a true seasoned champion, like myself"
"I am obviously elite, and one of the best fighters in the world, and George Groves saw that tonight"
"I've had an unbelievable career"

Eugh! Such a difference between talking shit and hyping a fight, and blowing smoke up your own arse. It's just gross listening to him talk about himself. He's not wrong, but the way he says it just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Life B Ez

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Lewis record is more impressive, but really he was just the first massive fighter in a small HW division. It's the same reason why Tyson had any success. I can't see the Klitschko brothers every losing to Lewis, and I'm a HUGE Lewis fan.
> 
> The wars that Froch has had. He might not be the BEST fighter, but I think he's the greatest.


Except a Klitschko brother did lose to Lennox. Lewis then retired instead of fight him again. Plus I think Lewis was also just a first kind of guy. The first giant if you will.

If you're arguing best Brit, you've got to go with Calzaghe. Held the title something like ten years defended it an absurd amount of times. The only knock on him is he didn't actually ever fight the best guy in the division as he was busy fighting at heavyweight. And by the time Jones got back down he wasn't the same fighter. But it's hard to argue against a guy who never lost.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac

Lewis would of utterly destroyed both brothers in his prime, he was in really bad shape and at the tail end of his career when he fought Vitali.


----------



## edlavis88

Lennox is definitely in the mix. Its just unfortunate he fought Tyson, Hollyfield, Mercer and Botha at the back ends of their careers. Not his fault but for me it always makes them slightly less impressive. Still a British great though. The same goes for Calzaghe his wins over Bika and Kessler were very solid but he probably fought RJJ and B-Hop past their peak.

The super 6 series elevates Froch's legacy imo. It shows that him along with everyone at the top of the SMW division at the time were desperate to prove themselves against the very best.

The other divisions could learn a lot from the SMW div.


----------



## AlanS

Better boxer in terms of skill I'd give to Calzaghe. But Froch has the better resume.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

Its a shame that Froch/Calzaghe could not happen, that fight would be really fun. Plus the build up would be great with all the smack talk haha


----------



## LizaG

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Joabbuac

CupCake said:


> I'll just leave this here...


Booo... 

Post the first fight, masterful performance from the coolest guy in the world ever...


----------



## LizaG

Have to admit, I'm also a Margarito fan too


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I love margacheato and that grin he has everytime he fights and gets hit.


----------



## Joabbuac

I had a feeling Cotto might take it... Martinez had looked like he was sliding...

But not that easy.... Cotto looked amazing.


----------



## LizaG

Golovkin vs. Geale GIF from last night-


----------



## Stun Gun

GGG is a beast


----------



## Joabbuac

Kell Brook trying to knock off Shawn Porter tonight believe it or not, back in like 2007 i was predicting this kid to be mixing with the best in the world. That was a long time ago now... should of stuck a bet on it back then, would of got some sweet odds.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

^On that topic, I absolutely love that Alexei Collado and Felix Diaz got signed to Tyson's promotions. I've been watching Diaz since the 2008 Olympics and I've been watching Collado since small time undercards for Bernard Dunne fights.

As for Brook, he's good but as he's been pushing towards the world level, he's not had quite the same power. I don't know too much about Porter, but I know most thinks he's got this.


----------



## Stun Gun

Good win from Brook, time to set up Amir/brook


----------



## Joabbuac

I thought Brook got a little lucky with the judges...


----------



## LizaG

I personally had Porter just edging ahead on the cards, but it was left way too close by both him and Brook.

Amir/Brook would be an interesting fight.


----------



## Joabbuac

If Khan's chin holds up he should beat Brook quite well... huge if though. Brook could even win on points just by constantly rocking Khan.

I rewatched the fight, scored it to Brook this time.... watching the fight while tired as hell with awful sky sports commentary must of messed with me a bit.


----------



## LizaG

The great fights don't begin and end with just the UFC guys!

This going on tonight! Who's pumped???!!!


----------



## Stun Gun

CupCake said:


> The great fights don't begin and end with just the UFC guys!
> 
> This going on tonight! Who's pumped???!!!


I am pumped, whether or not I will be able to watch is another story. Havenèt followed much boxing or even MMA lately


----------



## LizaG

*10 Fighters Whose Stock Fell in 2014*

http://www.badlefthook.com/2014/12/30/7470759/10-fighters-whose-stock-fell-in-2014



> Boxing is a tough business, and often times fighters find themselves in a position where fans are asking, "What have you done for us lately?" Here today, gone tomorrow. Out of sight, out of mind. One loss, and people will write you off. Uninspiring wins are pretty much just as bad.
> 
> 2014 was hard on a number of name fighters, for a variety of reasons. Here are 10 guys whose stock dropped, in my estimation, with what they produced this year.
> 
> *Adonis Stevenson*
> 
> Stevenson went 2-0 on the year, beating Andrzej Fonfara in a tough battle and Dmitry Sukhotsky in a walkover, but the near unanimous pick for 2013 Fighter of the Year took a hit on a number of fronts. Neither of his fights were seen as particularly interesting going in, and thus were not big fights, and furthermore, his signing with Al Haymon can thus far be considered a backfire, which is rare for fighters who sign with Haymon.
> 
> Stevenson, 37, was in talks to fight Sergey Kovalev early in the year on HBO, but his move to Haymon made him a Showtime fighter, too, and that cut off the deal with Kovalev. It was thought then that Stevenson was angling for a bigger money fight against an aging Bernard Hopkins, who had been fighting on Showtime as part of the Golden Boy stable.
> 
> But when Richard Schaefer was muscled out at Golden Boy Promotions, and Oscar De La Hoya decided to take the fighters he could back to the bigger stage at HBO, Stevenson not only had lost the Kovalev fight, but the Hopkins fight, too. And now heading into 2015, he's even lost a fight with Jean Pascal, who will face Kovalev on March 14 on HBO.
> 
> This leaves Stevenson, the lineal champion of the light heavyweight division, twisting in the wind. Kovalev controls three of the four paper title belts and is seen by most now, it would appear, as the top dog in the weight class. Fair or not, it was Kovalev who put a thorough whooping on Hopkins, not Stevenson, and "Superman" faded into the background a bit in 2014. 2015 isn't looking a lot better on paper, unless perhaps someone comes up from super middleweight to fight him.
> 
> *Nonito Donaire
> *
> Donaire was Fighter of the Year in 2012, then had a tough 2013, much like Stevenson's 2014, except Donaire also was soundly defeated by Guillermo Rigondeaux, and later in the year had to rally to stop Vic Darchinyan in a fight that was meant to get Donaire well and make him look devastating once more.
> 
> 2014 was not kind to Nonito, either, and at this point, there are questions about how much he even really wants to fight any longer. Donaire, 32, won a somewhat controversial technical decision over Simpiwe Vetyeka on May 31 in Macau, and was then overpowered by a little-known Nicholas Walters on October 18, stopped in the sixth round.
> 
> Donaire's focus has seemed to slip a bit in the last two years, but not really in the "bad" ways that some fighters experience after they've reached the mountaintop. Nonito's not partying or eating his way out of shape, he's simply focused on his life outside of boxing, which means he's concerned much more with his family than he is with the sport anymore. If Nonito doesn't have the same drive he used to, then is there really any point in him continuing on, other than money? There are plenty of featherweights he can still beat, but how many top featherweights can he beat? The book on Donaire is written at this point, and if he's not going to go all eye of the tiger and change his approach, he's not going to be an elite fighter again.
> 
> *Leo Santa Cruz*
> 
> Santa Cruz, 26, was a full-fledged fan favorite coming into the year, but without tooting my own horn or anything, I was getting on the small but vocal bandwagon that was wondering when he might actually fight a true top contender. His wins this year over an aging Cristian Mijares and a totally unqualified Manuel Roman only put into a brighter spotlight that no matter how much you like Santa Cruz's whirlwind punching style, he's as much a stereotypical "Haymon fighter" as anyone out there.
> 
> When Santa Cruz beat Vusi Malinga for the IBF bantamweight title in June 2012, he was beating a guy who had been inactive and was really a fringe contender at best. When he beat Eric Morel, it was an old, small guy who hadn't done anything notable in many years. Victor Zaleta and Alberto Guevara were not serious contenders. A move up to super bantamweight in 2013 saw him fight Alexander Munoz, who was also old and small, and then he beat Victor Terrazas for the WBC title. Wins over Cesar Seda, Mijares, and Roman followed, each one less credible than the last.
> 
> Now, Santa Cruz is writing off the division's true champion, Guillermo Rigondeaux, because Rigondeaux doesn't make an exciting fight "for the fans." But ask boxing fans if they'd rather see Santa Cruz fight Rigondeaux or whatever mediocrity they come up with for Leo's next fight on January 17 (as of December 30, that's still a TBA), and I'm almost certain they'll say Rigondeaux. Santa Cruz is either totally aware that Rigondeaux is bad news for him and would be a huge challenge, and thus he doesn't want anything to do with him, OR he's been steered away from that fight because his handlers don't want it. There was once a time when guys would take tough fights because they truly wanted to fight the best, not just run up records. And there's nothing wrong with a proposed Santa Cruz-Abner Mares fight in May, either. That could be a war. We'll all love it. But Santa Cruz, his team, or both are flat-out avoiding Rigondeaux, and Leo has lost some respect this year, though he hasn't lost any fights.
> 
> *Manny Pacquiao
> *
> This one's tough, but hey. Pacquiao, 36, looked terrific in a pair of wins over Tim Bradley and Chris Algieri. Absolutely, he did. Manny wasn't "as good as ever" -- that's BS promoterspeak -- but he was fantastic, and he looked really sharp, really focused, and totally on his game. Manny Pacquiao at 36 couldn't look better than he did this year, I don't think.
> 
> But the days of Manny moving the needle for any fight are over. Though Floyd Mayweather is struggling on pay-per-view compared to his past results, Pacquiao has flat-out taken a nosedive. He sold just 475K or so for his 2013 win over Brandon Rios, but that was even lower this November against Chris Algieri, a fight reported to sell only about 300K.
> 
> I really don't believe this is a case of the PPV market becoming oversaturated so much as it's a case of people having long grown tired of the same old things. Any "normal" Pacquiao or Mayweather fight now is not going to sell the way it might have three or four years ago. If you spend five years not making the one fight everyone wants to see, people will start tuning out. People not getting fights they've wanted has always been a great reason for them to tune out in the past, and boxing's audience has seemingly dwindled down to the serious fans, with the "casuals" largely bailing in the last two years. When Juan Manuel Marquez knocked out Manny Pacquiao, he may have also knocked out a lot of people who were waiting to see Mayweather-Pacquiao happen. Since then, the only fight that has gone over one million buys has been Mayweather against Canelo Alvarez, and that was a special circumstance, because Canelo (unlike Guerrero, Maidana, Algieri, Rios, or Bradley) brought his own significant fan base to the fight.
> 
> Pacquiao is still a huge star within the bubble of boxing, but he's not the star he used to be. Pacquiao is still a great fighter, too. But when he can't do over 300,000 for a pay-per-view, even considering Algieri was an exceptionally weak B-side, you can't say his stock didn't drop this year.
> 
> *Ruslan Provodnikov
> *
> Provodnikov is the guy Algieri beat in June, which made Pacquiao-Algieri happen. If Provodnikov had won that fight, who would Manny have even fought in November? Provodnikov, like Pacquiao, is trained by Freddie Roach, so that wasn't likely. Would we have seen Pacquiao-Jessie Vargas in Macau ahead of schedule?
> 
> The loss to Algieri sort of put the hysteria around Provodnikov in perspective. This is not a great fighter by any means, and his whomping of Mike Alvarado in 2013 was simply a great matchup for him, one where he could overwhelm a similarly limited brawler. Algieri outboxed Provodnikov and Ruslan never was able to make a single adjustment. We saw a lot of the same stuff in Provodnikov's loss to Mauricio Herrera in 2011, which was close and slightly controversial, just like this one, but either way, sort of exposed the low ceiling that Provodnikov has. He's great fun to watch, absolutely, and he could knock out an elite fighter if he lands the right shot(s), but he can also lose to guys like Algieri, and it's more likely that he loses to more Algieris than it is he beats a truly elite fighter.
> 
> Provodnikov, 30, also didn't gain any goodwill by fighting a shot to bits Jose Luis Castillo in November for his bounce-back fight.
> 
> *Andre Ward*
> 
> He didn't fight this year. He's not close to fighting next year. Ward's dispute with his promoters has taken him out of boxing, as he's fought just two times since 2011 -- once in 2012, once in 2013.
> 
> The good news for Ward, 30, is that he's now ranked No. 2 all-time by the BoxRec system at super middleweight, behind only Joe Calzaghe, and he's the only guy within even 200 points of Calzaghe. (Also, Mads Larsen is ranked No. 7 and Mikkel Kessler No. 9, and I don't agree with that at all, but this is not the place for the Larsen-Kessler debate.)
> 
> If Ward fights in 2015, great. If he doesn't, that's a shame, but what can anyone do about it? It's a downer that one of the great talents of the generation is stuck on the sidelines in what should be his prime, while there are great fights for him at his weight, potentially from someone coming up from 160, or if he wanted to move up to 175.
> 
> *Danny Garcia*
> 
> Like many others on this list, Garcia didn't lose this year. Honestly, big name fighters don't lose much these days, because they don't often fight the other top guys. That said, Garcia is a really weird case for me. I think he unquestionably lost a lot of support this year with his immense struggle to beat the crafty Mauricio Herrera, and then a total farce of a matchup with Rod Salka, but Garcia has proven he'll fight dangerous guys in the past. It was just over a year ago that he beat Lucas Matthysse, after all.
> 
> So this isn't a situation like Adrien Broner or Santa Cruz where he's too long fought mediocre opposition or whatever. This is a case where Garcia fought his way into contention, beat some legitimate opponents, and then fell back, even without losing. The Herrera fight was easily the toughest night of Garcia's career to date, and the Salka fight was somehow even worse in reality than on paper.
> 
> The good news is that Garcia is 26, has a big future ahead of him still, and could pretty much write this year out of existence with a big 2015. He remains a potential Mayweather foe at some point, as he could move up to 147 any time now. And I don't want this to be misconstrued, either. I still think Danny Garcia is a terrific young fighter -- crafty, strong, generally very intelligent in the ring, and flat-out, the guy is a winner. But this was a tough year for him, and he's got some work to do in 2015.
> 
> *Guillermo Rigondeaux
> *
> Did you ever watch the pro wrestling documentary Beyond the Mat? It's a pretty solid film, and interesting, I think, even for those who are not afflicted with a deep love of the silly world of professional rasslin. But while the main subjects of the film are Mick Foley, Jake "The Snake" Roberts, and Terry Funk, there's also some focus on an old journeyman wrestler named Dennis Stamp.
> 
> Before a retirement show for Funk (which like many other retirement matches for Funk wound up no retirement at all), Stamp, who was also from Amarillo, Texas, was asked if he'd be going to the show. He said no. He argued with Funk about it. "I'm not booked," Stamp said.
> 
> "I'm not booked." That line has stuck with me forever, as it has many others who watched the film. "I'm not booked." Rigondeaux wasn't booked this year. Rigondeaux isn't some old pro who made only a minor dent and was never a star, however, which was the case of Dennis Stamp. Rigondeaux is one of the best boxers in the world. He's the number one fighter in a division that has some outstanding young talent in Carl Frampton, Leo Santa Cruz, and Scott Quigg.
> 
> But Rigondeaux fought once in Macau this year, knocking out a total inferior, and is booked for one of tomorrow's New Year's Eve shows in Japan. He's essentially off the radar. The argument has been that he's not exciting, that he doesn't sell tickets. And those are fair enough arguments, I suppose. "Exciting" is a subjective idea, of course, but no, he does not sell tickets. Of course, neither do a lot of fighters who are regularly aired on HBO or Showtime.
> 
> I still believe that Rigondeaux was sort of railroaded after beating Nonito Donaire in 2013. He knocked off a golden goose and did it not just handily, but without taking any risks or providing a lot of excitement. He just simply beat Donaire because he was better. But there was no congratulations toward Rigondeaux after that fight, even from his promoters at Top Rank. All Bob Arum would ever say is that he was boring, that he made people at HBO vomit in their own mouths. That was strange, because promoters spin boring ass fighters who don't sell tickets all the time, and generally speaking, they're not half the fighter that Donaire is. Mickey Bey still fights on premium cable, for God's sake. There's no place for Rigondeaux?
> 
> *Mikey Garcia*
> 
> Here's an "out of sight, out of mind" case, as Garcia, like Ward, is sidelined in an argument with his promoters. Garcia and Top Rank remain at odds as the year closes out, and Garcia hasn't fought since beating Juan Carlos Burgos in January. (This is also a guy who could easily be argued as boring and not a star, like Rigondeaux, but nobody is holding him to those standards, apparently.)
> 
> Garcia is an excellent fighter. He might be the best super featherweight in the world today. He's already been the best featherweight in the world. He's a special talent, a pure and natural boxer-puncher who isn't a good matchup for any particular style. Hopefully, he gets back in the ring soon, because the 27-year-old Garcia is certainly doing himself no favors by simply not fighting. He didn't make enough of an impression to skirt by on what he's done in the past, and ring rust could prove a bigger issue for him than any actual opponent, too.
> 
> *Sergio Martinez*
> 
> Martinez, 39, is probably done. The writing's been on the wall for a while now, and the way he looked in a devastating defeat to Miguel Cotto in June probably sealed it. There's been talk that he'll hang up the gloves, but no official announcement.
> 
> "Maravilla" had an electric late prime, competing in a Fight of the Year contender with Paul Williams in 2009, then beating Kelly Pavlik for the lineal middleweight crown in April 2010, after which he trounced Williams, Serhiy Dzinziruk, Darren Barker, Matthew Macklin, and Julio Cesar Chavez Jr.
> 
> The Chavez fight, though, was the first real sign of decline, and has left everyone wondering what might have happened if Chavez had actually shown up in the first 11 rounds, before he rallied and overpowered Martinez in a nail-biting final frame, where Martinez injured his knee. A tough and debatable win over Martin Murray led to knee surgery, and Martinez looked totally gone physically against Miguel Cotto. Without his legs, Martinez is a sitting duck, because he's not a particularly good defensive fighter, and he's not a big enough puncher to make up for lessened mobility. Plus, his reflexes didn't look good, either.
> 
> Cotto is a great boxer and sure, there might be middleweights out there that Martinez can still beat, but he's turning 40 in February. The clock would be ticking even without a wiped out knee. The odds of Martinez ascending to the top of the sport again are pretty slim.


----------



## Rauno

Watched it at least 20 times now. :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Literally my favourite moment in boxing history was the "humping" Maidana did to a battered Broner late in the fight. One of my favourite fights ever.

Disagree with a lot of that stock falling post. I'll take Pac. 2013 - Done, career over, this dude can't compete. 2014 - This dude just easily beat two top contenders.


----------



## LizaG

I'd say Martinez and Ward is spot on though. Andre Ward is the epitome of wasted talent.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Yeah Ward could well be the best fighter on the planet but he just isn't in the ring enough.

Martinez was ALWAYS overrated. Darren Barker looked really good against him before a flash KO, says it all. Cotto looked INCREDIBLE in that fight though. Roach is doing Cotto well.


----------



## LizaG

JCC Jr got stopped for the first time last night, quit on the stool.

The downward spiral continues.


----------



## Life B Ez

CupCake said:


> JCC Jr got stopped for the first time last night, quit on the stool.
> 
> The downward spiral continues.


He's 29 now. He quit, the corner didn't call it and he's now at LHW. He's done. It's a shame he showed some flashes of his father a few times. Just never had the heart or discipline. His dad is probably real disappointed to watch that, the man was an absolute warrior and his son is quitting on the stool because the fight is getting hard.


----------



## LizaG

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Manny-Pacquiao-to-fight-Lucas-Matthysse-94463



> According to several reports floating around online Wednesday afternoon, it seems as though talks are underway between the camps of former world title challenger Lucas Matthysse and future Hall of Famer Manny Pacquiao. The notion is that the two sluggers will meet at some point in early 2016.
> 
> Oscar de la Hoya, who promotes Matthysse, said that talks are underway between his Golden Boy Promotions and Top Rank, which promotes Pacquiao.
> 
> There were rumors circulating within the sport of a possible showdown between the entertaining Argentinean and Filipino, but Matthysse signed on to fight for the vacant WBC junior welterweight title on Oct. 3, where he was shockingly knocked out by Viktor Postol in the 10th round.
> 
> Pacquiao last fought in May, where he dropped a lackluster decision to Floyd Mayweather Jr., a fight that was the highest-grossing boxing event in the history of the Sweet Science. Pacquiao claimed he had an injured shoulder going into the fight and reportedly had surgery to repair a torn rotator cuff a week after the duel.
> 
> Top Rank chairman Bob Arum stated a few weeks ago that he believes Pacquiao will fight once in early 2016 before finally retiring. No date or venue has been mentioned for the potential Pacquiao-Matthysse showdown. Efforts to contact officials from both Top Rank and Golden Boy were unreturned as of this writing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Cannot wait for Cotto/Canelo. Haven't watched Boxing or MMA in a bit but I will definitely be seeing this!


----------



## LizaG

So pumped for Alvarez/Cotto!

I can see Alvarez taking this.


----------



## Spite

CupCake said:


> So pumped for Alvarez/Cotto!
> 
> I can see Alvarez taking this.


I'm so far out of the loop with boxing these days its not even funny.

Who's good to watch these days?

I still follow Khan, love his fights. Guy is fast as hell, but has a glass jaw which makes for entertaining fights. I heard he could be facing PacMan next?


----------



## LizaG

So many rumours about Pacman's next fight I can't keep up.

Boxing is a bit dull for me at the mo, don't know about others, but Cotto/Alvarez gets me excited. Not sure what Kovalev has lined up but I love watching him fight too.

Timothy Bradley vs Brandon Rios is soon, that's gonna be a war!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Cotto completely reinvented himself when he joined Roach, it's crazy. Yeah that should be a cracking fight. I remember Alvarez being the like 19 year old on a Mayweather undercard getting rocked by Cotto's little brother haha. This should be good.


----------



## edlavis88

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/11/...adimir-klitschko-devil-worshipper-boxing-news

ahhhhh Tyson Fury you never cease to amaze...


----------



## LizaG

edlavis88 said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/11/...adimir-klitschko-devil-worshipper-boxing-news
> 
> ahhhhh Tyson Fury you never cease to amaze...


Oh Tyson you batty c*nt.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

At least he wasn't dressed as a super hero....or punching himself in the face.


----------



## LizaG

Canelo looking like a beast on the mitts


----------



## LizaG

WOW! I don't agree with the result...

Saul “Canelo” Alvarez def. Miguel Cotto via Unanimous Decision (117-111, 119-109, 118-110) 

The scores do *NOT *reflect the fight I've just watched! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rygu

I had Canelo winning 7-5 but I'm no boxing expert.


----------



## LizaG

I had it as a draw, Cotto was getting the better in those later rounds and was just as busy.

Also Arthur Abraham retained his title against Martin Murray via the fight being in Germany.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I wanted a quick half hour sleep in from about 5 onwards and woke up at like half 6. Missed the first 3 rounds of Magny/Gastelum and the whole Cotto/Canelo fight. Worth a watch?


----------



## LizaG

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I wanted a quick half hour sleep in from about 5 onwards and woke up at like half 6. Missed the first 3 rounds of Magny/Gastelum and the whole Cotto/Canelo fight. Worth a watch?


Alvarez/Cotto was a great fight, I'd recommend watching it


----------



## LizaG

Klitschko vs Fury tonight! Can't wait!


----------



## boatoar

Yup, just pulled up a stream to watch. HBO is delayed by 90 min apparently according to my guide. I also don't sub, but if it was live I'd jump on. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar

Double post.


----------



## LizaG

WOW! This is a horrible, horrible fight.


----------



## Rauno

Horrible fight and gutted to see Wladimir lose. I'm fine with him passing the torch but like this and and to Tyson Fury?


----------



## LizaG

I loathe Tyson Fury, and to through almost no punches while your annoying opponent dances about and mocks you? That was tough to sit through.


----------



## edlavis88

Can't see Fury holding the belt for very long. Whether it's Joshua or Wilder next he's going to get starched.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

edlavis88 said:


> Can't see Fury holding the belt for very long. Whether it's Joshua or Wilder next he's going to get starched.


With due respect to Joshua I hope he doesnt give him the fight right away, he should try and get Haye out of retirement.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Haye's already out of retirement. Fighting next month. I still think Haye destroys Fury, even if he's too pssy to fight him. Horrible fight though. In the 10th round and you know you're down, why the hell would you not throw punches?


----------



## LizaG

Klitschko has a lot going on in his personal life, wouldn't surprise me if that played on his mind, he didn't look in the fight from start to end.


----------



## LizaG

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/12/30/10690572/manny-pacquiao-vs-timothy-bradley-3-set-for-april-9-in-las-vegas












> In what is supposed to be the final fight of his distinguished career, Manny Pacquiao will fight one last time, but against an opponent with which he is very familiar: Timothy Bradley. According to Dan Rafael of ESPN, Pacquiao and Bradley will face off on April 9 at the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, Nevada. The bout will air on HBO pay-per-view.
> 
> The April 9 bout will mark the third time Pacquiao and Bradley have faced one another. The pair first faced off in 2012 when Pacquiao dropped a controversial split decision to Bradley. They rematched in 2014, this time Pacquiao taking a clear cut unanimous decision victory. All three fights will have taken place at the MGM Grand Garden Arena.
> 
> 
> Pacquiao, 37, last fought this past May against the sport's top pound-for-pound star, Floyd Mayweather, in the most lucrative fight in boxing history. Pacquiao lost that contest via unanimous decision. His boxing record stands at 57-6-2.
> 
> Bradley, 32, most recently fought Brandon Rios in November, where he won via ninth-round TKO. His record is 33-1-1 with 1 no contest.
> 
> This bout will be for the WBO welterweight belt.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Seems stupid to me. Pacquiao has beat Bradley twice; once in a boring fight where the judges were a bit stupid and once in an okay fight where Bradley had nothing for him. Maybe he wants to "break the tie" but not really anyone scored the first to Bradley.

In other news, Billy Joe Saunders beat Andy Lee. This kid has been something special for years.


----------



## Spite

I was hoping Amir Khan would get the Paccy fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Spite said:


> I was hoping Amir Khan would get the Paccy fight.


Same. A lot of options for him to be fair. Shame they went for this.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Been so long since I was proper into boxing and with some huge fights coming up and some massive fights just went by, I want to get back into it.

DeGale Vs Bute, Felix Diaz Vs Lamont Peterson, Lee Vs Saunders, these would have been NUTS for me a few years ago but I didnt even watch them. With things like Quigg/Frampton coming up I'm gonna get back into it.

Watching a stream of some German boxing now. Giovanni De Carolis Vs Vincent Feigenbutz. Not bad. De Carolis apparently dropped Vincent in the first round last time they fought but lost the fight and now there's a rematch so I assume some shit happened in it. De Carolis has been winning for me so far but really slowing down. It's in Germany and Feigenbutz is German so my money's on some bullshit ending.

Watching some of this will probably get me prepared for the Olympics next year which I want to watch every fight from. Felix Diaz, James DeGale and Darren Sutherland (sad to say that now) were the stand outs of 2008. Anthony Joshua, Anthony Ogogo and Luke Campbell were the standouts of 2012. Diaz and DeGale have rose to fame (I'm the kind of sick fuk who just thought of a Sutherland joke) and Joshua and Campbell are making some wakes these days. Ogogo I believe is doing well but you hear of him much less.

I suppose while writing this I was wrong. De Carolis rocked him and Vincent decided to try and turn his back. Took lots of massive shots and got stopped. Happy about that :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Groves battered Di Luisa and Kovalev battered Pascal. Two round fights tonight where the opponent just had nothing.


----------



## Life B Ez

Spite said:


> I was hoping Amir Khan would get the Paccy fight.


Khan would get murdered even fighting an old and not nearly as good Pacquio. 

Does anyone think Canelo has a shot in hell at beating GGG?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I don't think Pacman is actually old and not nearly as good. If he fought Cotto again today I feel it'd be a repeat performance. He's just not hand picking easy opponents. He won't look amazing against Bradley again cause that's not his perfect opponent. Nor was runaway Mosley, blocking Clottey, counter punching JMM etc.

But regardless Khan has no chance :laugh:

GGG likely DESTROYS Canelo but we've never seen him tested. Good fight.


----------



## Spite

Life B Ez said:


> Khan would get murdered even fighting an old and not nearly as good Pacquio.
> 
> Does anyone think Canelo has a shot in hell at beating GGG?


Well, Khan murdered an old and not nearly as good Barrera.

Not that I'm saying he'd beat Pac but it would be a fun fight. Khan is lightning fast and explosive but with a glass jaw and huge heart.

Surely Khan v Pac is better than Bradley for the 3rd time.


----------



## Life B Ez

Spite said:


> .Khan is lightning fast and explosive but with a glass jaw and huge heart.
> 
> Surely Khan v Pac is better than Bradley for the 3rd time.


All that speed and explosion means nothing if Pac puts him to sleep as soon as they start exchanging.

Neither is better, both fights are uninteresting. Pac should just retire and call it a day.


----------



## Spite

Life B Ez said:


> All that speed and explosion means nothing if Pac puts him to sleep as soon as they start exchanging.
> 
> Neither is better, both fights are uninteresting. Pac should just retire and call it a day.


But Pac putting him away isn't a forgone conclusion. Khan has the skills to be in there with him. Win/Lose/Draw who cares about seeing the Bradly fight for the 3rd time.

The Khan fight is much more relevant. Khan has been working on his defence and has as much chance as winning as Bradley does... but if he gets KO'd I'd wager the fight leading up to the KO would be more exciting than anything Bradley offers.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Khan also deserves the fight man. He did his promotion, he fought all the top guys. Khan deserved basically all he ever wanted in his career; to fight Pac or May.

Ironically now Khan is going to be lucky to get the Kell Brook fight after years of telling him he's not good enough.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

*Is Deontay Wilder The Next Face of American Boxing?*

Long article to post but here is the link if interested.

http://www.complex.com/sports/2016/01/deontay-wilder-next-face-of-american-boxing


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

By the way, Shane McGuigan is quickly becoming one of the best trainers in the sport. If he can take Haye and Groves to belts, and bring Frampton to beat Quigg, he's going to be proper up there. Fair fks to the lad. He must not have had the natural ability in the ring that his father did but he's still making something of himself in the sport for sure. To have faith in a guy his age for someone like Haye is huge.


----------



## Spite

*Amir Khan to fight Saul Alvarez for world title in Las Vegas*



> Britain's Amir Khan will fight Mexico's Saul Alvarez for the WBC world middleweight title on 7 May in Las Vegas.
> 
> Khan, 29, a former light-welterweight world champion, has not fought since outpointing Chris Algieri in New York in May.
> 
> Alvarez, 25, beat Miguel Cotto by a unanimous points decision to claim the title in Las Vegas in November.
> 
> Alvarez has lost once and won 46 of his 48 fights.
> 
> The fight has been set at a catchweight of 155lb, eight more than Khan weighed in victory against Algieri and a jump of two weight divisions.
> 
> The usual weight limit for middleweight is 160lb, but Alvarez's last few fights have had the same weight stipulation.


Source BBC

Big step up in weight for Khan, you've got to think Canelo is clear favourite for this one.


----------



## Life B Ez

Either of them will lose to triple G, but should be a quality fight.


----------



## edlavis88

Canelo vs Khan in Vegas May 7th!

I admire the balls of Amir, this is a DAMN tough fight, i'm leaning towards Canelo but Khan's odds have opened at +210 and +290 for a decision which is pretty hard to resist.


----------



## LizaG

Canelo will take Khan out in 6 rounds I'm sure, I can't see Amir taking those power shots all night long, or avoiding them for long. At some point Canelo will connect and Khan will be in survival mode.


----------



## Joabbuac

Life B Ez said:


> Either of them will lose to triple G, but should be a quality fight.



:laugh: I would truly fear for Khan's health in a fight with Golovkin.


----------



## Life B Ez

CupCake said:


> Canelo will take Khan out in 6 rounds I'm sure, I can't see Amir taking those power shots all night long, or avoiding them for long. At some point Canelo will connect and Khan will be in survival mode.



Canelo doesnt exactly have amazing power, I dont doubt he can stop Khan but I wont be shocked to see a decision. Canelo should be fighting GGG anyway, this whole take another fight so they can hype up a fight is nonsense, just hopinf someone pulls off a miracle on GGG.





Joabbuac said:


> :laugh: I would truly fear for Khan health in a fight with Golovkin.


No doubt, triple G would probably end his career.


----------



## edlavis88

Khan obviously isnt in the same class but he is quixk enough to try and emulate what mayweather did against Canelo. If he goes in looking for a war like he has done in the past it'll end very quickly.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Pretty insane fight for Khan. He made most of his noise I think at Light Welterweight and he's fighting Alvarez? Massive jump. If I'm correct, isn't GGG even ahead of Alvarez? I don't think Khan could even accept a fight with GGG due to the weight difference. If they did fight though, Khan doesn't fight again. The KO would be too destructive.

I can't really see Khan winning. Khan is one of the fastest punchers in the game, but he lacks to power to really put an opponent in their place. Alvarez is a very fundamental boxer and he's able to hit the target. He has okay power, but having a weight advantage AND Khan having such a glass jaw, I see Alvarez stopping him with a straight punch down the pipe.


----------



## M.C

Boxing...


----------



## edlavis88

Fury vs Klitschko is apparently targeted for the day after Canelo vs Khan and there is a UFC card that weekend! What a time to be alive.


----------



## LizaG

edlavis88 said:


> Fury vs Klitschko is apparently targeted for the day after Canelo vs Khan and there is a UFC card that weekend! What a time to be alive.


I really hope Klitschko shows up this time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Klitschko, if he's active in the fight and not as tentative, SHOULD win but he's always going to look pretty weak against taller opponents. It's like how Muhammad Ali basically only fought one guy his own height in his entire career. Both Klitschko's haven't really been fighting tall guys so they will probably struggle. The thing is, guys like Wilder, Joshua and Fury kind of lack an aspect of control and tend to throw a lot of wild shots so they are more open to a smaller heavyweight being able to catch them than either Klitschko would be.


----------



## Life B Ez

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Pretty insane fight for Khan. He made most of his noise I think at Light Welterweight and he's fighting Alvarez? Massive jump. *If I'm correct, isn't GGG even ahead of Alvarez?* I don't think Khan could even accept a fight with GGG due to the weight difference. If they did fight though, Khan doesn't fight again. The KO would be too destructive.
> 
> I can't really see Khan winning. Khan is one of the fastest punchers in the game, but he lacks to power to really put an opponent in their place. Alvarez is a very fundamental boxer and he's able to hit the target. He has okay power, but having a weight advantage AND Khan having such a glass jaw, I see Alvarez stopping him with a straight punch down the pipe.


They were going to fight one another, I believe GGG was the mandatory challenger for Canelo, who had to take the fight but they made some kind of agreement to take one fight each first to "hype" the fight and sell more PPVs because GGG hasn't had a ton of exposure and I think they are skeptical about how a PPV would do. 

I also think Canelo is trying to avoid GGG, I don't see anyway Canelo can beat him. GGG is a better technical boxer, has scary power and a crazy chin, Canelo isn't even that much faster which is really usually the only thing GGG's opponents have an advantage in most of the time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Life B Ez said:


> I also think everyone in boxing is trying to avoid GGG


Fixed.


----------



## Life B Ez

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Fixed.


Andre Ward says triple G is ducking him...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Life B Ez said:


> Andre Ward says triple G is ducking him...


Andre Ward wants GGG to move up 2 weight classes to fight him though. For the record I'd say Ward beats him at SMW.


----------



## Life B Ez

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Andre Ward wants GGG to move up 2 weight classes to fight him though. For the record I'd say Ward beats him at SMW.


Who knows with Ward the guy fights once a decade. He also looks so different from fight to fight its impossible to know what he'd look like against GGG.


----------



## Spite

Nigel Benns son is set to make his debut.

You UK boxing fans know where this is heading, right?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Spite said:


> Nigel Benns son is set to make his debut.
> 
> You UK boxing fans know where this is heading, right?


Let's just hope you mean Jr Vs Jr and not Sr Vs Sr.


----------



## Spite

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Let's just hope you mean Jr Vs Jr and not Sr Vs Sr.


It'll be both. lol.

Can you see those 2 cornering their sons and nothing happening!

I know its a way off and may never happen. But if those two fighters ever end up fighting it could be the biggest British boxing event ever.


----------



## edlavis88

Spite said:


> It'll be both. lol.
> 
> Can you see those 2 cornering their sons and nothing happening!
> 
> I know its a way off and may never happen. But if those two fighters ever end up fighting it could be the biggest British boxing event ever.


I cant see their paths crossing. Eubank Jr will be fighting for a world title wothin 6 months imo. Conor Benn is 0-0! 

In other UK news David Haye is fighting another nobody!! Shanon Briggs was at the preas conference too trying line up a fight! Haye seems determined not fight anyone half decent in his return to boxing.


----------



## Spite

edlavis88 said:


> I cant see their paths crossing. Eubank Jr will be fighting for a world title wothin 6 months imo. Conor Benn is 0-0!
> 
> In other UK news David Haye is fighting another nobody!! Shanon Briggs was at the preas conference too trying line up a fight! Haye seems determined not fight anyone half decent in his return to boxing.


Theres a lot of stars need to align for that fight to take place, and a slight weight difference, but if those two are as good as their fathers, the fight will happen at some point.

Can David afford to be fighting nobodies at this stage in his career? Surely he made his comeback for big money fights? Shame, Haye is my favourite UK fighter since Lewis retired.


----------



## edlavis88

Spite said:


> Theres a lot of stars need to align for that fight to take place, and a slight weight difference, but if those two are as good as their fathers, the fight will happen at some point.
> 
> Can David afford to be fighting nobodies at this stage in his career? Surely he made his comeback for big money fights? Shame, Haye is my favourite UK fighter since Lewis retired.


It looks like Haye promotes himself so he takes a huge cut of the revenue from his events, especially if hes fighting bums who only want a small fee to fight.

I think if he beats this bloke he'll look for a fight vs Joshua or Fury and if he cant get either he'll retire... again.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Spite said:


> It'll be both. lol.
> 
> Can you see those 2 cornering their sons and nothing happening!
> 
> I know its a way off and may never happen. But if those two fighters ever end up fighting it could be the biggest British boxing event ever.


Jr Vs Sr and Jr Vs Sr, book it!


----------



## edlavis88

Anyone else taking a punt on Charles Martin this weekend? Seems mind boggling to me that Joshua's odds to win the fight are -800 with some bookies. 
Martin isnt a bum he's a live dog in this fight imo.


----------



## Joabbuac

edlavis88 said:


> Anyone else taking a punt on Charles Martin this weekend? Seems mind boggling to me that Joshua's odds to win the fight are -800 with some bookies.
> Martin isnt a bum he's a live dog in this fight imo.


I have bets on Joshua finishing it in the first and second, plus one that he finishes it in 3 or less... pretty confident Joshua will take Martin out here.


----------



## edlavis88

Well that way easy for Joshua! Bring on Fury, Klitschko!


----------



## Joabbuac

The extra £72 in my betting account just spoiled this result for me...


----------



## LizaG




----------



## LizaG

And that's what happens when Arthur Abraham decides to box outside of Germany...


----------



## Joabbuac

LizaG said:


> And that's what happens when Arthur Abraham decides to box outside of Germany...


Its what Abraham does when ever he fights anyone good... does literally fuk all for all 12 rounds.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Arthur Abraham gets a mention but not Pacquiao, huh? Haha

Looks like he's done for good now. First boxing fight I caught live was Floyd Vs DLH. NO idea what made me stay up and watch it. Second one was Pacquiao Vs DLH and that made me a boxing fan for ages. Pacquiao just has such an amazingly exciting and interesting style, filled with mistakes that not many could ever capitalize on. A true legend of the sport with a record that very few will ever equal. It was a pleasure to see him fight for the past 8 odd years.


----------



## Spite

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Arthur Abraham gets a mention but not Pacquiao, huh? Haha
> 
> Looks like he's done for good now. First boxing fight I caught live was Floyd Vs DLH. NO idea what made me stay up and watch it. Second one was Pacquiao Vs DLH and that made me a boxing fan for ages. Pacquiao just has such an amazingly exciting and interesting style, filled with mistakes that not many could ever capitalize on. A true legend of the sport with a record that very few will ever equal. It was a pleasure to see him fight for the past 8 odd years.


Yeah, agreed.

Even if he did choose to have his retirement fight against a guy he has already beaten twice.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Spite said:


> Yeah, agreed.
> 
> Even if he did choose to have his retirement fight against a guy he has already beaten twice.


We all know it should have been Khan. Much easier fight than Bradley, maybe secures a knockout, fresh opponent and someone he has somewhat history with.

Then again Khan made his entire build of treating Brook like a nobody who doesn't deserve a fight so why should Khan have the right to demand anything?


----------



## edlavis88

The heavyweight champion of the world ladies and gents...


----------



## Joabbuac

edlavis88 said:


> The heavyweight champion of the world ladies and gents...


Thats a man right there.... a MAN.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

He was actually pretty funny in that presser.


----------



## edlavis88

He was. Still hope he gets KOd...


----------



## Spite

R.I.P The Heavyweight division.

It's so bad at the moment, I'm not sure I've seen a decent heavy weight since Lewis.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Klitschkos were brilliant, and in another timeline David Haye could have been one of the greatest of all time. Outside of those, yeah heavyweights ridiculous. I had hopes for Wilder years ago but he's still not taken any big steps forward. I hate how long boxing takes to build people up.

I also was big on Mike Perez for a while. One of the 3 Cubans who speed boated it to Ireland and trained out of Cork. He had some fights on Irish TV before entering Prizefighter when I was big into boxing, winning it (is Prizefighter still on? I used to LOVE it).

Googling now he recently lost to Povetkin which is nothing to be ashamed of. He's still only fought 8 times in 5 years for some reason though.

The other Cubans are Luis Garcia and Alexei Collado. Luis went I think 12-0 with like 9 KOs then disappeared for 4 years before coming back and scoring a KO in December 2015. Collado seems to have kept active. He went 18-0 but lost in 2014. He then took 2 years off and recently beat some journeyman back in February.

Now that I'm on this Cuban hunt. I'll check out Felix Diaz. I told the story with him before, but he's basically the first boxer I "scouted". He beasted his way to a gold in the 2008 Olympics and even though James DeGale and Darren Sutherland were also fighting that year, it was Diaz that stood out to me.

I liked Diaz cause he reminded me of Tyson, then like 6 years later he signed to Mike Tyson's promotion. He still hasn't fought since October. I checked up on him back then. He fought Lamont Peterson which was obviously a fairly huge fight for him. Lost his 17 fight undefeated record in it.


----------



## edlavis88

This popped up on my facebook today. Can't believe I'd never seen it before.

I wish Haye would stop fighting bums on this comeback tour of his. He wasted a lot of the back end of his career fighting bums like 40 year old Fraudly. 

The guy he's fighting now isn't even a top 30 HW, if he isn't going to fight Fury, Wilder, Klitsch or Fury then at least fight someone somewhat relevant like Lucas Browne or Ruslan Chagaev.


----------



## Spite

edlavis88 said:


> This popped up on my facebook today. Can't believe I'd never seen it before.
> 
> I wish Haye would stop fighting bums on this comeback tour of his. He wasted a lot of the back end of his career fighting bums like 40 year old Fraudly.
> 
> The guy he's fighting now isn't even a top 30 HW, if he isn't going to fight Fury, Wilder, Klitsch or Fury then at least fight someone somewhat relevant like Lucas Browne or Ruslan Chagaev.


David Haye is mother ******* beast. Not even a natural heavyweight. Felt for him a bit against Wladimir Clit, went the distance despite having a busted toe - thats got to be tough for a guy that uses movement a lot.

Best days are probably behind him but he still gives that bum Fury a lesson in boxing.


----------



## Joabbuac

Good fukin fight between Barosso and Crolla... Crolla just soaked up that pressure, let him tire, then put his own pressure on until the finish. Love fights like that, Ebb and flow...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> Good fukin fight between Barosso and Crolla... Crolla just soaked up that pressure, let him tire, then put his own pressure on until the finish. Love fights like that, Ebb and flow...


I hate you. Was watching that card and thought "You know what? I'm not as in the mood for boxing right now" and tuned off after the fight after Martin Murray. Played Clubland 2: The Ride of Your Life for an hour. Fk sake, missed a good one  Like Crolla too.


----------



## edlavis88

Really hope Khan puts up a good effort tonight. I thinl he loses but he has the speed and movement to trouble Canelo. If he gets dragged into a war he gets KTFO though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I wanted to put money on Khan by dec but for some reason Canelo by dec was much better value. I still hope Khan wins though. Basically any result other than Khan losing by KO is cool :laugh:


----------



## edlavis88

Yeah ive gone Canelo rounda 1-3 and Khan Dec. Then added Canelo TKO/KO onto a few of my UFC multis.

I think people are underestimating Khan a bit - all the yanks think he'll be taken out in the 1st.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

edlavis88 said:


> Yeah ive gone Canelo rounda 1-3 and Khan Dec. Then added Canelo TKO/KO onto a few of my UFC multis.
> 
> I think people are underestimating Khan a bit - all the yanks think he'll be taken out in the 1st.


Khan also looked HUGE at the weight ins surprisingly. Khan against Alexander is probably the best I've seen him fight too. Khan defo has a great shot. His problem is he has no chin and a tactical hard hitter like Canelo could post problems.

If Khan had a chin I'd probably say he'd be the best boxer today. He'd lose to Pacquiao, but I'd go as far as saying Khan with a great chin easily beats Mayweather.


----------



## edlavis88

Wow. HUGE KO from Canelo. I had Khan up 5-0 through 5 rounds too.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I had it definitely 1-1 with 3 very close rounds. Not sure how you didn't give the round before the KO to Khan tbh.

Awesome KO none the less. Khan came to fight but one thing I said in round one is every time Canelo through a big one, Khan dropped his hands and tried to dodge. He's defo improved his defence with Virgil but still, he naturally doesn't have the defence to match his naturally weak chin which is a shame.

On the positives, Khan did look fairly cracking. I'd still love the Bradley fight. Bradley if I'm right got sued by his people for ducking Khan a couple of years ago.

For anyone who supports the Ali act in MMA, or hates the system we have...watch boxing. Canelo Vs GGG...THAT is why we want UFC to stay the way it is.


----------



## edlavis88

Khan/Brook should happen. I know Khan just lost but he showed he could keep up with Canelo. 

Canelo/GGG could well be the biggest fight in combat sports right now. They HAVE to book it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Yeah both of them I love. Khan should have gave Brook a chance a long long time ago and Brook has been ranked above him for a bit. That fight sells out Wembley I imagine.

Canelo I've been a fan of since he fought Cotto's little brother on a Mayweather undercard years ago when I was huge into boxing. I mean he was like 19 or 21 or something with like 37 wins of some crazy shit. But that being said, if he doesn't fight GGG next he really deserves no respect for his accomplishments. This is the fight for him.


----------



## LizaG

As some were mentioning the scores...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Surprised about 4. I think that's the round I defo gave Khan. 5 was defo to Alvarez to me. First 3 were all close.


----------



## edlavis88

Thats some horse sh*t. Khan won 1 and 2 easy. 3 and 4 could have gone either way 5 on rewatching was Canelos. 49-46 is a joke.

Doesnt really matter either way, Khan's chin got sent to row z.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I didn't think 1-3 was easy for either one. I thought they were really close with little action. I'd defo edge 1 to Khan for the combo but 2 and 3 could go either way. 4 for Khan defo and 5 for Canelo defo. 

Regardless, fair fks to Khan. Wonder why his corner and him himself are begging Canelo to fight GGG next though.


----------



## edlavis88

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I didn't think 1-3 was easy for either one. I thought they were really close with little action. I'd defo edge 1 to Khan for the combo but 2 and 3 could go either way. 4 for Khan defo and 5 for Canelo defo.
> 
> Regardless, fair fks to Khan. Wonder why his corner and him himself are begging Canelo to fight GGG next though.


because if Canelo beats GGG it solidifies him as the best boxer in the world right now and makes Khan's loss look less bad and gives him a bit of a bump up the rankings without having to do anything I guess.


----------



## Spite

No surprises there then, Khan got KTFO.

Good account of skills and speed though, pity he's curses with a dodgy chin.


----------



## Anteries

LizaG said:


> As some were mentioning the scores...


The BBC is so biased, according to 5 live one had the impression that Khan was cleanly winning every single round despite constantly mentioning the damaging punches thrown by Alvarez.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

On BoxNation they also had Khan up 4-1.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I figured Khan would take some rounds off Canelo but ultimately get sat down.


----------



## Joabbuac

Spite said:


> No surprises there then, Khan got KTFO.
> 
> Good account of skills and speed though, pity he's curses with a dodgy chin.


Yeah... with a good chin i truly believe Khan could be a top 10 p4p fighter, having a chin like that effects every part of your performance.


----------



## Anteries

Does anyone know if it's possible to get legal radio commentary of the big PPV boxing fights. Apart from the BBC don't know if anyone else does this.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I feel like David Haye's promotion is sponsored by Bellator.


----------



## Joabbuac

Yeah... That was a joke, his next fight will also be a joke it seems.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Shannon Briggs looked okay but I couldn't be less interested in that fight. Haye should be fighting the big four. Anthony Joshua, Tyson Fury, Wladimir Klitschko or Deontay Wilder. Briggs should fight some of the guys those 5 have beat.


----------



## Joabbuac

Briggs always eats guys like that up... but his prime was like... 20 years ago.


----------



## Spite

What the hell did I just watch.

Time for David Haye to fight someone who can fight back.

That other guy literally took a dive in the second, not because he was paid off, but because he wanted out of the fight.

Haye v Briggs next. I'm happy for Briggs, he's really turned his life around since moving to London, but Haye is a bad fight for him.


----------



## Joabbuac

Spite said:


> What the hell did I just watch.
> 
> Time for David Haye to fight someone who can fight back.
> 
> That other guy literally took a dive in the second, not because he was paid off, but because he wanted out of the fight.
> 
> Haye v Briggs next. I'm happy for Briggs, he's really turned his life around since moving to London, but Haye is a bad fight for him.


He really did, those last 2-3 punches didn't even land... nor did that have much power, Haye was just flashing some arm punches to try and convince the ref, it was like a slow motion Joanna Jedrzejczyk.


----------



## LizaG

http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/5/24/11760290/barry-hearn-calls-for-amir-khans-retirement



> True indeed, Amir Khan's bid to win the middleweight title was a bridge too far. He put up a valiant effort against Canelo Alvarez but just couldn't walk the tight rope for twelve rounds, or even six as it so happens. So as of late there's been talk coming from different corners of the boxing world calling for Amir Khan's retirement. And the latest person calling for Khan to hang up the gloves is Matchroom Sport chairman Barry Hearn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He should retire. He should retire for his own health. These people won't listen. He says he's got three or four fights left in him. Does that mean three or four times he's going to get knocked out? Because if he fights Kell Brook, he gets knocked out, and he knows that as well. We all know that.
> 
> "It's a fight that we would all have loved to have seen, but frankly it's gone past it's sell-by date and Amir Khan has gone by his sell-by date as well. The only person who doesn't know it, is Amir Khan."
> 
> 
> 
> Khan remains the WBC mandatory challenger for Danny Garcia's welterweight world title, but it remains to be seen whether or not he'll look towards that fight straight away. Garcia, for his part, has recently gone on record saying that Khan would be dumb to seek him out for a rematch.
> 
> Barry Hearn basically agrees (obviously, since he thinks Khan should retire), but he thinks that Garcia would be one of the only people who would want to fight Khan now because he believes Garcia is looking for an easy fight -- and that Amir Khan is exactly that. He then reflects on Khan's career as a whole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He was never a great fighter, but he was a good fighter, and it's sad when you become an opponent," Hearn said of Khan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although you may or may not agree, considering that Hearn represents the interest of Khan's mortal enemy Kell Brook, we'll take his position on Khan being completely done with a healthy grain of salt.
Click to expand...

Agree?


----------



## Spite

LizaG said:


> http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/5/24/11760290/barry-hearn-calls-for-amir-khans-retirement
> Agree?


Nah, he still has a lot to offer at his usual weight, he's been Ko'd 3 times, although 2 of them brutally.

I think he beats Garcia in the rematch.


----------



## LizaG

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/6/30/12072320/chris-eubank-jr-close-to-landing-lucrative-gennady-golovkin-fight



> It appears that Gennady Golovkin's next fight will take place in the United Kingdom. After many days of negotiations, it looks like the middleweight king will step into the ring with Chris Eubank Jr. in September in the 02 Arena in London.
> 
> The Daily Mail reports that the bout is "very close" to being set. Or so they hear from promoter Eddie Hearn, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Eubank Jr. (23-1, 18 KO), the British middleweight champion, is expected to make at least three million pounds, which is approximately 593 US dollars. Thanks Brexit! Just kidding, it's around four million dollars in US currency. He could double that in PPV money as well.
> 
> Golovkin (35-0, 32 KO) is the current and reigning IBF, WBO, WBA Super and WBC interim middleweight champion. He's coming off an easy two-round KO win over Dominic Wade in April. There were many expectations that Golovkin would face Saul "Canelo" Alvarez next, but the two camps have come to a deal where they will fight in the fall of 2017 instead.
> 
> While Golovkin is apparently fighting Eubank Jr. in his first bout on the path to a collision with Canelo, Alvarez will also be taking on a British fighter in September - Liam Smith.


----------



## Spite

Eubank Jr is not ready for a fight like that.


----------



## Trix

> Eubank Jr. (23-1, 18 KO), the British middleweight champion, is expected to make at least three million pounds, which is approximately 593 US dollars.


#brexit


----------



## LizaG

http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/9/30/13122400/tyson-fury-tests-positive-for-cocaine-will-likely-be-stripped-of-all



> The news isn't getting better for heavyweight champion Tyson Fury. After pulling out of his scheduled rematch for the second time against Wladimir Klitschko, citing mental illness, reports are now surfacing that Fury has also just failed a Sept. 22 drug test from VADA - testing positive for cocaine. Multiple sources with knowledge of the test results have confirmed the news to ESPN's Dan Rafael.
> 
> The Sunday Mirror Sport also reported that Fury refused to undergo a drug test when visited by UK Anti-Doping inspectors over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A source said: 'Tyson was visited by testers over the last few weeks but just refused. He said, ‘F*** off', and wouldn't do it. His camp tried to contact UKAD to get him tested but to date that has not taken place.'"
> 
> 
> 
> That refusal increased speculation on a possible Tyson Fury doping scandal, with his uncle and trainer Peter Fury refusing to discuss the matter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This is all confidential information so I can't discuss anything relating to UKAD allegations.
> 
> "It's private information and I'm not allowed to divulge anything about the doping allegations at all, period."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All this comes on the heels of other doping allegations that Fury was found to have traces of anabolic steroids in his system last year, although Fury denied those claims. But now it seems fairly evident that Tyson Fury will in fact be stripped of all his world titles, shaking up the heavyweight division quite a bit.
Click to expand...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Tyson Fury being on steroids is like Charlie Sheen being a vegan.


----------



## LizaG

Kovalev/Ward in 3 days, can't wait 

Backing Kovalev all the way.


----------



## Joabbuac

LizaG said:


> Kovalev/Ward in 3 days, can't wait
> 
> Backing Kovalev all the way.


Hmmmm.... Avatar bet?


----------



## LizaG

Joabbuac said:


> Hmmmm.... Avatar bet?


Hmmm...not sure, I'll give that some thought.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Joabbuac said:


> Hmmmm.... Avatar bet?





LizaG said:


> Hmmm...not sure, I'll give that some thought.


Only if it results in an equally hot or hotter avy of Miesha Tate.


----------



## LizaG

Joabbuac said:


> Hmmmm.... Avatar bet?


OK I'm in.

If Kovalev wins, I change your avatar for *one month*.

If Ward wins, you change my avatar for *one month*.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

This bet makes me moist.


----------



## Joabbuac

LizaG said:


> OK I'm in.
> 
> If Kovalev wins, I change your avatar for *one month*.
> 
> If Ward wins, you change my avatar for *one month*.


I accept these terms :wink03:

First boxing match i have been really interested in for quite a while...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

That would be the easiest bet ever but when was the last time Ward fought a half decent fighter? Ward right after the Froch fight would handle Kovalev easily.


----------



## Joabbuac

LizaG said:


> OK I'm in.
> 
> If Kovalev wins, I change your avatar for *one month*.
> 
> If Ward wins, you change my avatar for *one month*.



Hmmmm.... here ya go... 










1 month 

Make these bets.... then i never really know what to set as losers sig :dunno: But this will do...


----------



## TheNinja

They need to run back that Ward fight. I honestly thought it was a draw.


----------



## Voiceless

Joabbuac said:


> Hmmmm.... here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 month
> 
> Make these bets.... then i never really know what to set as losers sig :dunno: But this will do...


You and your taste... Thank you very much, no we have to see that for a month. You're probably also the only person on this site who actually wants Kanto to speak about his underwear.


----------



## LizaG

Joabbuac said:


> Hmmmm.... here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 month
> 
> Make these bets.... then i never really know what to set as *losers sig* :dunno: But this will do...


It was an *avatar *bet, I'll crop it and set it as my avatar later today 

Well played Joabbuac. Close fight though.


----------



## LizaG

For reference 



LizaG said:


> OK I'm in.
> 
> If Kovalev wins, I change your avatar for *one month*.
> 
> If Ward wins, you change my avatar for *one month*.





Joabbuac said:


> I accept these terms :wink03:
> 
> First boxing match i have been really interested in for quite a while...


----------



## Joabbuac

LizaG said:


> It was an *avatar *bet, I'll crop it and set it as my avatar later today
> 
> Well played Joabbuac. Close fight though.


Did i just get played?


----------



## LizaG

Joabbuac said:


> Did i just get played?


You did agree to an *avatar *bet...it's a few posts above this 

but no you didn't get played, you won fair and square...and the image you provided is in my avatar. Well done


----------



## Joabbuac

LizaG said:


> You did agree to an *avatar *bet...it's a few posts above this
> 
> but no you didn't get played, you won fair and square...and the image you provided is in my avatar. Well done


Put McGregor's butt in your avatar right now...


----------



## LizaG

Joabbuac said:


> Put McGregor's butt in your avatar right now...


the problem is you didn't disclaim what part of the image provided, that you wanted me to use...

...lets put this down to miscommunication shall we? Shame.


----------



## Voiceless

Joabbuac said:


> Put McGregor's butt in your avatar right now...


Dude...


----------



## Joabbuac

Voiceless said:


> Dude...


:dunno::laugh:


----------



## LizaG

6 more days then I can finally get rid of this humiliating image that Joabbuac made me crop and use as my avatar...


----------



## Spite

Anyone looking forward to Joshua v Klitschko?

They are trying to fill Wembley for it, 90,000.

I'm picking Joshua FTW.


----------



## LizaG

Spite said:


> Anyone looking forward to Joshua v Klitschko?
> 
> They are trying to fill Wembley for it, 90,000.
> 
> I'm picking Joshua FTW.


I'd love to see Joshua get the belt, but not against Klitschko. I'd rather Joshua had put a beating of Fury to get the belt.

I'd pull for Klitschko in this fight. Always a fan.


----------



## Spite

LizaG said:


> I'd love to see Joshua get the belt, but not against Klitschko. I'd rather Joshua had put a beating of Fury to get the belt.
> 
> I'd pull for Klitschko in this fight. Always a fan.


I'm neutral really, but I prefer watching Joshua fight. In a neutral situation I'll pull for the Brit.

But yeah Fury sucks, how he managed to get the belt is beyond me. Joshua would murder him in fight.


----------



## Joabbuac

I feel Wlad is kind of a cancer on the division.... so i hope he loses, basically... he has been too good for the division for years, tie that with having a really boring style, killed HW boxing over the last decade. Also nice to pass the torch, let the new breed not have the previous era hanging over in the same way Lennox Lewis was over the early years after he retired...


----------



## Andrus

Breaking news!

Soulja Boy to fight Chris Brown in a boxing match in March, Soulja Boy is allegedly training with Floyd, 50Cent said he will put 100k on Breezy to win. Also the purse will be 1 million dollars I believe.


----------



## Spite

Manny Pacquiao and Amir Khan to fight in April.

I wonder how long Khan lasts? As usual, my prediction is that the fight will be competitive until Khan gets hit on the chin, could be from a punch, could be from a gust of wind.


----------



## Joabbuac

My future wife just did her ring walk... hopefully she decides to ditch boxing and jump to MMA at some point.


----------



## Spite

Joabbuac said:


> My future wife just did her ring walk... hopefully she decides to ditch boxing and jump to MMA at some point.


Meh, the tats put me off a bit.

Been looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Joabbuac

Spite said:


> Meh, the tats put me off a bit.
> 
> Been looking forward to seeing this.


Haaaa... fuk you though :laugh:


----------



## Spite

Crazy fight.

David Haye is a one legged man in an arse kicking competition.

And Bellew can't get the job done.

If this goes to points it hurts Bellew more than Haye.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Anthony Joshua vs Wlad Klitschko tonight.

Alot of people expecting to see AJ run out of steam but I'm more worried about his chin, if he can protect his chin he can take more than 6 rounds off Wlad imo.


----------



## Joabbuac

I don't think Joshua is looking to win a decision, Wladimir always looks shit against people who can match him in height and reach, i fully expect his shakey chin to be cracked before the 7th round...


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Joabbuac said:


> I don't think Joshua is looking to win a decision, Wladimir always looks shit against people who can match him in height and reach, i fully expect his shakey chin to be cracked before the 7th round...


I can't figure out whose chin's getting cracked from your comment.. Surely you mean Anthony "thin head" Joshua?


----------



## Joabbuac

UKMMAGURU said:


> I can't figure out whose chin's getting cracked from your comment.. Surely you mean Anthony "thin head" Joshua?


Wlad will go down in 4


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Joabbuac said:


> Wlad will go down in 4


It's possible. I hope AJ wins but not convinced of his chin, fingers crossed mate.


----------



## LizaG

I want AJ to be champ, but not against Wlad, too much of a fan of Wlad. I'd wish AJ beat someone else to get there lol.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

HW is pretty dead so joshua is a nice addition. Pity once again theres no one for him to fight other than an aging klitschko


----------



## Joabbuac

UKMMAGURU said:


> It's possible. I hope AJ wins but not convinced of his chin, fingers crossed mate.


If Wlad did win i would finally be happy calling him one of the legends of the sport though.


----------



## Joabbuac

Well... that was the best HW fight in over 15 years... 

Gained a lot of respect for Wladimir.... both, but especially Wlad, he fought fearlessly, no timid flickering... showed a better chin than i thought he had.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

How fvcking good was that? Most enjoyable boxing match I have watched in years. Wouldn't hate to see it again.


----------



## LizaG

No shame on Klitschko in defeat, that was an awesome AWESOME fight.


----------



## Spite

Watched the fight again this morning with the benefit of commentary and sound.

Awesome fight. I don't know how Wlad took that uppercut that was the beginning of the end. I'm convinced it should have sent his head into space.


----------



## Spite

And here is a picture of said uppercut. :fighting05:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858587804229652480


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Spite said:


> And here is a picture of said uppercut. :fighting05:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858587804229652480


Sure that aint photo shopped?


----------



## Spite

UKMMAGURU said:


> Sure that aint photo shopped?


I think he'd be dead if it wasn't photo shopped :laugh:

I just got a giggle out of it when I saw it on twitter. It was a beautiful uppercut though.

Did you watch the entire card? Is it worth me catching up with the other fights?


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Spite said:


> I think he'd be dead if it wasn't photo shopped :laugh:
> 
> I just got a giggle out of it when I saw it on twitter. It was a beautiful uppercut though.
> 
> Did you watch the entire card? Is it worth me catching up with the other fights?


Fvck me, brings new meaning to wind ya neck it.

Just watched the main event.


----------



## LizaG

Pacquiao/Horn was a crazy fight, I really underestimated how well Horn would do.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

LizaG said:


> Pacquiao/Horn was a crazy fight, I really underestimated how well Horn would do.


Lot's of people unhappy with that decision.


----------



## LizaG

https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2018/3/24/17158640/canelo-alvarez-temporary-suspension-nsac-golovkin-failed-test-clenbuterol-boxing-news



> There has been yet another twist in the saga of Saul “Canelo” Alvarez and his clenbuterol headaches. Following two positives for the drug, which is considered a performance enhancer by WADA, Alvarez has been temporarily suspended by the Nevada State Athletic Commission.
> 
> According to the LA Times, NSAC said that they had been investigating the clenbuterol issues since early March, and have decided that they want Alvarez to face the commission on April 10th for a disciplinary hearing.
> 
> They also got a statement from NSAC head Bob Bennett:
> 
> “Mr. Alvarez is temporarily suspended for his adverse analytical finding, and an April 10 meeting with the Nevada Athletic Commission will fully address this adverse analytical finding,” Bennett said.
> 
> What they decide at that meeting will dictate whether Canelo’s rematch with Gennady Golovkin goes down on May 5th as scheduled.
> 
> Clenbuterol has been the subject of a WADA alert for years, and many Mexican athletes have been found to have trace amounts of the drug in their system from eating tainted meat. It is also an issue in China. Most fighters have been given a pass on it by USADA, who tests UFC fighters, but VADA is handling the testing for this fight and the Nevada commission has suspended fighters before for a positive clenbuterol test.
> 
> In their own statement, Golden Boy say that Alvarez didn’t willingly take the substance and will defend him at the hearing:
> 
> “We respect the Nevada State Athletic Commission’s process and will vigorously present Canelo’s case throughout. Over his career, Canelo has tested clean more than 90 times and would never intentionally take a banned substance.”


----------

